# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Rogue/Enhance/Fury/Boomkin profiles

## Nerder

--Discontinued and have no future plans to improve/modify--

Everything is now also hosted on my SVN so the link below should make things easier for you to update!
/ - nerder-pqr-profiles - For the community! - Google Project Hosting

Text document to download from PQR itself is:


```
--URL for rogue profiles
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt
```

Please give me an update on what needs fixing.

----------


## Xound

I'm glad you made a topic made, I had a few people PMing me about PvE Rogue profiles and I had to tell them to dig through the main PQR topic for your name.

----------


## Nerder

Well thats awesome that I'm being referred haha. If you notice anything that needs work let me know. Also now that I've been playing with the nova GUI for inside wow it should be fun to see what I can do with these...

----------


## blaythe

Links are down  :Frown:

----------


## demonmeh

well, i don't have any of those classes so i can't even test.

----------


## expunge

> well, i don't have any of those classes so i can't even test.


*scratches head*

----------


## Xound

> Well thats awesome that I'm being referred haha. If you notice anything that needs work let me know. Also now that I've been playing with the nova GUI for inside wow it should be fun to see what I can do with these...


We should collaborate and create a PvP profile, I have most of the functions already coded as it is.

----------


## Wurmi86

Thanks 4 your Rogue Pack i play Assassin in 10 man Raid and your profile work fine :-)

greetings
Wurmi

----------


## Apocalypse59

Your Boomkin profile is amazing. Really impressed so far.

----------


## Nerder

> We should collaborate and create a PvP profile, I have most of the functions already coded as it is.


Sounds good, I just dont PvP, or even at that play a rogue... but willing to help out and do what I can for the community.

Send me a PM or something

----------


## dylan1200

Glad you made a thread here =)

Rogue Id been leveling using your profile is now 86. Been using it since maybe level 10. Didnt have any errors playing combat and all I did really was maybe throw in an eviscerate change, took out things like rupture for leveling anyways. Worked fine even in dungeons...not like you care about being top dps in dungeons while leveling.

Be good to post feedback at 90 while trying out the different specs. 

But as I said in the main post, if anyone is looking for something to level with a good profile. The rogue one here has worked beautifully for me.

Thanks =))

----------


## Hordeglider

The boomkin profile is working well, but noticed that mushrooms can only be cast during combat. Is it possible to have it casts out of combat as well? Also, is there focus dotting other than mouseover? Thanks again for the good work :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mackall

I tested the Enhance profile single target left it for 10 min and pulled 50-53k damage with out cds enabled. Used CPOworks newest enhance profile to compare and pulled 47500-50k with his single target. I really like your AoE and Fire Totem options. Would love to see ele or resto profile and or a healing profile/option. Great enhance profile. +rep

----------


## Nerder

> The boomkin profile is working well, but noticed that mushrooms can only be cast during combat. Is it possible to have it casts out of combat as well? Also, is there focus dotting other than mouseover? Thanks again for the good work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Right now no there is not focus dotting, but I can add that in, would you rather focus over mouseover? or just to add focus in there also, so you dont have to keep mouseovering.

EDIT: Well I updated the download link, I added a new part to the DoT's, so if you have a focus that you can attack then it will also DoT that without you having to mouseover. Hope this is what you wanted

----------


## Nerder

> I tested the Enhance profile single target left it for 10 min and pulled 50-53k damage with out cds enabled. Used CPOworks newest enhance profile to compare and pulled 47500-50k with his single target. I really like your AoE and Fire Totem options. Would love to see ele or resto profile and or a healing profile/option. Great enhance profile. +rep


Hey, thanks for testing and its awesome that you like it! I've been messing around with the new GUI function that Bu_ba came up with, not sure if you saw it yet. But after I get it all figured out and implemented on my main profiles I'll get to the shaman also. Then I can incorporate the heals in there as far as ele or resto, I dont really play them much and could possibly go down the road of working on that but all the other profiles I've been working on have been requests also, so I like to finish in order. I mean if its just a small update to an existing profile, then I will definitely take my time to update it for the community.

Keep an eye out though, I might do Ele sham next. (Is there even profiles for that right now? if so I'd test it first prior to doing anything, not the biggest fan of re creating the wheel)

----------


## Hordeglider

> Right now no there is not focus dotting, but I can add that in, would you rather focus over mouseover? or just to add focus in there also, so you dont have to keep mouseovering.
> 
> EDIT: Well I updated the download link, I added a new part to the DoT's, so if you have a focus that you can attack then it will also DoT that without you having to mouseover. Hope this is what you wanted


Yes, that's exactly what I wanted, thank you!

----------


## sp342

using your boomkin solo profile right now and works great. one minor problem is the rejuv spam when hp gets low. So rather than trying to kill the target, it just spams rejuv even though it's still ticking. aside from that, it's pretty solid.

----------


## Nerder

> using your boomkin solo profile right now and works great. one minor problem is the rejuv spam when hp gets low. So rather than trying to kill the target, it just spams rejuv even though it's still ticking. aside from that, it's pretty solid.


Ahhh, ok. That's an easy fix, I'll do that real quick

EDIT: Fixed the rejuv issue, instead of you having to go and re download the profile if you want to go to your ability editor, select the Rejuvenation and just replace the code to the right with 

```
if 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") <= 85
 and not UnitBuffID("player", 774) then
 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(774), "player")
end
```

 you'll be fine

----------


## sp342

Cool thanks! This was hardly an issue, and only really encountered this when I pulled a rare+adds. I'll try this out!

----------


## Apocalypse59

My guild needed me to switch to playing a Boomkin/Resto Druid since we were really plate and melee heavy for 10 mans.

Have to say, I really enjoy the play style. I'm just having a rough time struggling to put up numbers that my Frost DK and Lock do.
Given I'm really undergeared atm.
I just hit 470, and only have my tier gloves. 10k Intellect, 17k Spell Power, 15% Hit Cap, Haste Breakpoint, and only 12% Crit.
Needless to say, my stats are pretty abysmal and I've heard Boomkins are extremely gear dependent.
What I do really enjoy is the versatility and the utility we bring to the raid.
Between Stampeding Roar, Tranq, and Innervate and Spell Haste. It truly feels like we are a vital part of the raiding core.

For our damage rotation I understand that 3-5 targets we should just be multi-dotting.
5+ targets I've heard to use Mushrooms and Hurricane/Astral Storm.
With this profile what is the most effective way to DPS for 5+ targets?
I think that's where I'm struggling most at the moment.

Anyways - thanks again for the great profile.

----------


## dylan1200

Switched to assassinate spec at level 87 and wow absolutely tear shit up in dungeons! Awesome.

----------


## Nerder

> My guild needed me to switch to playing a Boomkin/Resto Druid since we were really plate and melee heavy for 10 mans.
> 
> Have to say, I really enjoy the play style. I'm just having a rough time struggling to put up numbers that my Frost DK and Lock do.
> Given I'm really undergeared atm.
> I just hit 470, and only have my tier gloves. 10k Intellect, 17k Spell Power, 15% Hit Cap, Haste Breakpoint, and only 12% Crit.
> Needless to say, my stats are pretty abysmal and I've heard Boomkins are extremely gear dependent.
> What I do really enjoy is the versatility and the utility we bring to the raid.
> Between Stampeding Roar, Tranq, and Innervate and Spell Haste. It truly feels like we are a vital part of the raiding core.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, I dont even play boomkin... hahaha. I just made it for my friend but he just multi dots. And yes you're right boomkin is gear dependent. Your Frost DK and lock should be killing your DPS no matter if you're the same ilvl... unless they dont know how to play their classes

----------


## replikatoren

Hey nerder, great profiles, I`ve played some boomkin last few hours and releazied that your mouseover dotting and focus dotting is not working

----------


## Nerder

> Hey nerder, great profiles, I`ve played some boomkin last few hours and releazied that your mouseover dotting and focus dotting is not working


Are you sure that you didnt change something? They're working fine for me. Been on a boomy almost all day. I made sure taht I wasnt just imagining it and have PQInterface on and I can see it even casting the mouseovers

----------


## replikatoren

> Hey nerder, great profiles, I`ve played some boomkin last few hours and releazied that your mouseover dotting and focus dotting is not working


Well, wait Ill check in a second... maybe i got outdated profile or so

Edit: Strange, works on Dummies, I`m sure it didnt work in mogu recently... anyways downloaded again and works!
great job nerder !

----------


## mrkebo

Kind of an odd request probally lol but here goes. is it possible to add a /command or something to the profile for The stone guard encounter. From the best I can tell it its stacking to many meat cleaver buffs. It only needs 1 stack of meat cleaver before hitting raging blow. Each stack of meat cleaver allows raging blow to hit an additional target. You will only have 2 dogs together at a time hence only needing 1 stack of meat clever before raging blow is used. I understand there will be times that Raging blow hasnt proc'd and you still need to continue the aoe rotation. But it doesnt need to "WAIT" for 3 stacks before using RB.

----------


## odano1988

theres a few ele profiles out there, cpo has one and so does soapbox. I'm finding both to be lackluster. I can manually dps about 15k-20k higher on some fights and 10-15 on others. I know it wont be perfect but still seems lackluster to me.

----------


## macklinjudith1

online online online

----------


## Nerder

> Kind of an odd request probally lol but here goes. is it possible to add a /command or something to the profile for The stone guard encounter. From the best I can tell it its stacking to many meat cleaver buffs. It only needs 1 stack of meat cleaver before hitting raging blow. Each stack of meat cleaver allows raging blow to hit an additional target. You will only have 2 dogs together at a time hence only needing 1 stack of meat clever before raging blow is used. I understand there will be times that Raging blow hasnt proc'd and you still need to continue the aoe rotation. But it doesnt need to "WAIT" for 3 stacks before using RB.


I see what you're saying, I'll think of something later, on my lunch break right now so when I get home after I do my dailies I'll work somethin

----------


## mrkebo

Also one more small thing. Don't ever use cleave. Its not in your profile atm but didn't want you to add it for the lesser target aoe rotation. All of the other profiles out there use it it and it's just incorrect. Same aoe rotation just less whirlwinds before raging blows is all.

----------


## Nerder

> Also one more small thing. Don't ever use cleave. Its not in your profile atm but didn't want you to add it for the lesser target aoe rotation. All of the other profiles out there use it it and it's just incorrect. Same aoe rotation just less whirlwinds before raging blows is all.


Actually cleave is in there, hahaha. I've never heard of not using cleave. But then again I dont play warrior... I usually get all my rotation info from asking people in my guild/noxxic/icy-veins

----------


## mrkebo

Weird I must have over looked it lol. It can be used as a rage dump if needed. I guess its just so rare while aoe'ing. Lol.so it won't hurt to leave it in there. Heroic strike for single target and cleave for aoe for rage dumps.

----------


## Nerder

> Weird I must have over looked it lol. It can be used as a rage dump if needed. I guess its just so rare while aoe'ing. Lol.so it won't hurt to leave it in there.


Yeah, its in there for a 80+ rage dump or if you're in AoE and you have deadly calm it'll cast cleave instead of heroic strike

----------


## mrkebo

Gotcha.  :Smile:  so its just the meat cleaver stacks that need to be tweaked a bit for various occasions such as stone guards. Most other fights where you would aoe there are enough targets for full stacks.

----------


## mrkebo

Whatever changed you make I can test tonight since we will be clearing heroic Msv after terrace of endless spring.

Just a few more things I have thought of while at work. When a boss is comming up close to 20% for his execute phase. You ideally want to save Colossus smash for that + pool as much rage as possible. So once he is in execute phase you can pop CS+spam execute then continue your normal execute rotation. So if there is possible like a way to estimate the bosses time to death so it will know to hold smash?

Also, a way to be able to enable/disable cd/aoe out of combat? And is there supposed to be a notification that /five is on or off? And what exactly changes?

----------


## Nerder

> Whatever changed you make I can test tonight since we will be clearing heroic Msv after terrace of endless spring.
> 
> Just a few more things I have thought of while at work. When a boss is comming up close to 20% for his execute phase. You ideally want to save Colossus smash for that + pool as much rage as possible. So once he is in execute phase you can pop CS+spam execute then continue your normal execute rotation. So if there is possible like a way to estimate the bosses time to death so it will know to hold smash?
> 
> Also, a way to be able to enable/disable cd/aoe out of combat? And is there supposed to be a notification that /five is on or off? And what exactly changes?


Hey, I apologize for the wait. Been busy with work... I havent even been able to modify any profile. But the CD/AoE is already able to toggle out of combat, with the Right alt (AoE) and right control (CDs). As far as what you were asking with the dogs you can just try the /five on since that just eliminates using the 3 stack WW priority and just ww on cd and raging blows on proc

----------


## mrkebo

Ok, It's not listing that its changing from on to off while out of combat. and its not telling me if /five is on or off.

----------


## dylan1200

Just wondering any chance on a ToTT (Tricks of the Trade) add-in. I think blindeds had one for custom or focus that I saw but Im not to sure about how to go putting it into the profile if I wanted.

Loving the work
Cheers

----------


## djancoek

Hi Nerder, Props on a great profile been using it since you put it up here.

Is it possible to add gloves to the list of cooldowns? Ala Blinded's profile? 
I did attempt to add it myself but with little result, clearly I am out of my depth.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Captncrunch

Thanks for the great rogue profile!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi Nerder, Props on a great profile been using it since you put it up here.
> 
> Is it possible to add gloves to the list of cooldowns? Ala Blinded's profile? 
> I did attempt to add it myself but with little result, clearly I am out of my depth.
> 
> Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.


Go to ability editor find your cooldown and put /use 10 to actions and save, it should be enough I think!

----------


## djancoek

> Go to ability editor find your cooldown and put /use 10 to actions and save, it should be enough I think!


Thanks for this, I'll try it out tonight.

----------


## Ninjaderp

No problem, should look something like this: 
It will make it use glove enchants alligned with Pillar of Frost in this example.

----------


## OnionsTich

Can anyone confirm that the boomkin profile is doing raid ready DPS in 485+ ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Why dont you try it out yourself in LFR? I have been using Soapbox paid boomkin-profile earlier with good success raiding normals but I havent tried this out.

----------


## Nerder

> Can anyone confirm that the boomkin profile is doing raid ready DPS in 485+ ?



Thats my guilds heroic elegon kill.. one of the only I have of a boomkin since he's mainly resto for every kill, I believe he's like 490 boomy

----------


## Nerder

I'm going to apologize right now everyone, as I've been swamped with work and my new born son... the only free time I've had for WoW has been to keep doing my dailies and my raids. Right now I'm going to spend time looking at the profiles.

----------


## Captncrunch

Why would you apologize? I'm just grateful to have people like you who write these profiles as I lack the knowledge to do so myself. Family and life is more important anyways.

----------


## Nerder

Well, after messing around with the nova frame today I changed up my Boomkin profile, it now has a nova frame also for you to change which functions you want on (also trinket and tinkered gloves support) and more key bound functions that you can change in combat. Just visit the download link in the sig.

Next will be the Fury Warrior for my friend irl, he just got the 4 piece and I never did any of that profile to count the 4 piece in with the recklessness

----------


## myzar

Nerder, I'm trying the Boomkin profile but none of the keybinds work. Do you have to be in combat for them to work?

----------


## Nerder

> Nerder, I'm trying the Boomkin profile but none of the keybinds work. Do you have to be in combat for them to work?


Yes, except for the mushrooms

----------


## myzar

Ah. Okay. Thank you sir. I was used to switching two: One for Trash and one for bosses.

Thank you for your hard work!

----------


## Nerder

> Ah. Okay. Thank you sir. I was used to switching two: One for Trash and one for bosses.
> 
> Thank you for your hard work!


There was a typo on my part with the boomy and the nova frame... I corrected it after noticing while wokring on the warrior!

Both the Boomkin and Fury warrior profiles have the Nova Frame implemented and I know for sure I need help with the warrior one, as I do not play the class. So please test it and let me know the results. My friend tells me that it is fine but more feedback is good.

----------


## imdasandman

Grats on your kid man. I am gonna check out your rogue profile later on my bastard of a rogue this week :P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nerder

> Grats on your kid man. I am gonna check out your rogue profile later on my bastard of a rogue this week :P
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, he's def taken a lot of time away from my old hobbies... haha, and also took away a lot of sleep.

On a side note though, I'm actually right now going through the rogue profile. Sons asleep... wow's down.. might as well, right?

----------


## Nerder

I have a question if anyone is reading this thread and uses my rogue profile... It has never even occured to me until now when re going over my code... I've seen on the main PQR thread that the PQR_UnitFacing hasnt been working for many... yet thats majority of my combat/subtlety profiles... I have not heard anything here though, is it working as should?

(I dont play a rogue, well dont have time to play mine so I havent even used the profile)

----------


## sp342

> I have a question if anyone is reading this thread and uses my rogue profile... It has never even occured to me until now when re going over my code... I've seen on the main PQR thread that the PQR_UnitFacing hasnt been working for many... yet that's majority of my combat/subtlety profiles... I have not heard anything here though, is it working as should?
> 
> (I dont play a rogue, well dont have time to play mine so I havent even used the profile)


The only problem I found was for Sub, where it just stops unless 5 combo points, or hemorrhage expires. I didn't think much of it anyway, because manually backstabbing or hemming wasn't exactly a huge problem. PQR makes me lazy, so I figure I could use some exercise  :Smile: 

Still leveling, so I really couldn't tell you what's going on in raid/group scenarios

----------


## KleskReaver

I downloaded your Warrior profile and looked over the code, looks awesome! I'm at work but ill try it in game tonight

If it works as well as it looks ill definately donate! (if you have that set up), are you planning on keeping it up to date?

PQR_UnitFacing will function by default in a 180 degree cone in fron of you, unless you specify a degree, I'm not sure how well it actually works though, I've seen it in other melee profiles

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have noticed in my Druid profile PQR_UnitFacing wasn't working for me, I resulted to using PQR_NotBehindTarget; however this resulted in noticeable lag in the game. 
To solve this I am using the following which seems to be working well enough.




> if not behindCheck then
> behindCheck = CreateFrame("Frame")
> end
> local frame = behindCheck
> frame:RegisterEvent("UI_ERROR_MESSAGE")
> frame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...)
> local msg = select(1, ...)
> if (msg:find("behind") ~= nil) then
> behind=false
> ...

----------


## Nerder

> The only problem I found was for Sub, where it just stops unless 5 combo points, or hemorrhage expires. I didn't think much of it anyway, because manually backstabbing or hemming wasn't exactly a huge problem. PQR makes me lazy, so I figure I could use some exercise 
> 
> Still leveling, so I really couldn't tell you what's going on in raid/group scenarios


You're leveling with it though? cause I never made it for leveling

----------


## Nerder

> I downloaded your Warrior profile and looked over the code, looks awesome! I'm at work but ill try it in game tonight
> 
> If it works as well as it looks ill definately donate! (if you have that set up), are you planning on keeping it up to date?
> 
> PQR_UnitFacing will function by default in a 180 degree cone in fron of you, unless you specify a degree, I'm not sure how well it actually works though, I've seen it in other melee profiles


I'm going to re do the warrior one, I feel like its not up to par, I just tested it on my friends war on the dummy, felt like it could've pushed out more dps

----------


## sp342

> You're leveling with it though? cause I never made it for leveling


Yep. It works fine, otherwise. Assasination and Combat specs don't have this problem for leveling.

----------


## Miscr

Hey Nerder, Excellent work.
On my Shaman, I use your Enhancement Sham profile and it works flawlessly.

As for my Rogue
For the past several months, Ive been using an old Replikator Assassination Build. I Tried your Nerder Rogue Pack on several occasions and the DPS is significantly lower.
Not sure why tbh.

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder, Excellent work.
> On my Shaman, I use your Enhancement Sham profile and it works flawlessly.
> 
> As for my Rogue
> For the past several months, Ive been using an old Replikator Assassination Build. I Tried your Nerder Rogue Pack on several occasions and the DPS is significantly lower.
> Not sure why tbh.


I can take a look at the rogue, but it has never really been a priority for me. I just made it when there was almost no rogue profiles out

----------


## Miscr

That would be great. Using the Replikator rotation, I pull 80+ on Single target fights. A bigger reason I use it, is the easy way you switch on/off cooldowns and AE.. Left Shift switches to AE rotations, right Shift turns CDs on/off. Makes it really easy.

----------


## fddbzz

Nice job man!!! Awesome rogue profile.. The best profile I used.
Thank you so much!
Btw, for the sub rogue, when CD burst is enable, it vanish>ambush>preparation>vanish>ambush>shadow dance instantly..

Between those vanish+ambush, the find weakness(passive) skill will be cast last for 10 secs, find weakness doesnt stack with shadow dance..
Is there anyway to add some delay between those vanish, ambush, shadow dance CD? It might help to increase the cd burst dps length.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Trekku

Thanks for the balance profile Nerder, it works really well.
Though i have a question, I swapped around Pause and Hurricane. My Push-to-talk key on Ventrilo is also on the alt key. I sometimes forget the profile is on and i randomly hurricane on a single target boss, which is odd :P.

Can i just delete the part where it says "IsLeftAltKeyDown" or do i have to remove Hurricane from the rotation editor?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try changing it to "IsRightAltKeyDown" instead and save it, might work if there's support for all modifiers in the profile ^^

----------


## Nerder

> Thanks for the balance profile Nerder, it works really well.
> Though i have a question, I swapped around Pause and Hurricane. My Push-to-talk key on Ventrilo is also on the alt key. I sometimes forget the profile is on and i randomly hurricane on a single target boss, which is odd :P.
> 
> Can i just delete the part where it says "IsLeftAltKeyDown" or do i have to remove Hurricane from the rotation editor?


Just click the check box at the bottom for enabling/disabling that key

or put it on the Right Shift, since that one should be empty

----------


## Nerder

> Try changing it to "IsRightAltKeyDown" instead and save it, might work if there's support for all modifiers in the profile ^^


It's with the nova frame, so I dont want him to get even more confused trying to even find that, hahaha

----------


## Trekku

Thnx for the help, i got it.

----------


## Omaha303

Great work on the profile. I was wondering: is there a way that a "use" trinket like Woundripper Medallion can be align with other CDs to optimize it's use? Thanks in advance.

----------


## dusia128

Hi 

Any idea why on combat rogue profile cds not working
only Killing spree works

Adrenalin /and Shadow blades not

Tried dummy / raid / heroics

same problem 

reloaded your profile downloaded it again and etc still same



and one more thing  :Smile:  While aoe your rotation all the time applys rapture and only if rapture on the target uses crimson tempest

----------


## nazgul111

Could you please remove the Automatic poison application from the rotation for assassination rogue? it is rather annoying when you have to change the poison into different than leeching one due to mechanics and it wont even let you. would be much approciated :Wink:

----------


## chipeat

Nerder, 
Great work with the Enh Shammy profile. Ran a dps no-cd comparison on a raid dummy (ilevel 47 :Cool:  and was pulling 2k more than other profiles.

Keep up the great work!

-C

----------


## Debordes

Love you shaman profile, please keep it updated for 5.2.

Also in case you have not been on PTR, when 5.2 hits PE is now a DPS increase over UF.

----------


## esp3rae

Nice profils.

----------


## Nerder

Well everyone, finally updated the rogue. Make sure you have the Nova Frame in your data files for it also, you now have more on your part to adjust what you want. Give it a look!

Also, I put everything on an SVN so you can just update easier:
nerder-pqr-profiles - PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

ok what happen?

message box unable to load rotation/ability list. the xml is not well-formed.

c:\blah\blah\pqr\profiles\rogue\nerder[roguepack]_rogue-rotations.xml

help

----------


## Nerder

> ok what happen?
> 
> message box unable to load rotation/ability list. the xml is not well-formed.
> 
> c:\blah\blah\pqr\profiles\rogue\nerder[roguepack]_rogue-rotations.xml
> 
> help


here's a guide to use SVN's
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-updated.html ([guide] How to use Tortoise SVN [Updated])

----------


## romancer_bcl

> here's a guide to use SVN's
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-updated.html ([guide] How to use Tortoise SVN [Updated])


your svn repository address is not working and i am also getting the not well formed error for your rogue profiles when i go directly to the files and pull them that way.

I want to thank you for your efforts in the profiles and making them easier to update though.

----------


## jh16

> your svn repository address is not working and i am also getting the not well formed error for your rogue profiles when i go directly to the files and pull them that way.
> 
> I want to thank you for your efforts in the profiles and making them easier to update though.


Try this, go to the .xml you want. Then on the details part on the right, click on "View raw file"



> 


Then it will be a direct link to the actual file (needed for PQR to download properly if using PQR Update or text file download) then just right-click the page and do "Save Page As" and save it to a directory that you want it at.

Hope this helps you.

----------


## Nerder

For all the problems people are having, and jh16 great effort to assist he gave me the idea and created a text file for you to all use through PQR itself. Just follow the link:
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...r-Profiles.txt

----------


## Opacho

@Nerder could you add Bloodbath support?  :Big Grin:  Cast on CD and target have CS debuff

Edit: This is from bgreen profile, modified by replikatoren


```
--Bloodbath-
	if ( UnitDebuffID("target",86346,"player") ~= nil
    or ( getHp("target") < 20 
    	and ( UnitBuffID("player",1719) ~= nil or GetSpellCooldown(1719) >=40 )))
			then
     		 _castSpell(12292)
	end
```

----------


## Nerder

> @Nerder could you add Bloodbath support?  Cast on CD and target have CS debuff
> 
> Edit: This is from bgreen profile, modified by replikatoren
> 
> 
> ```
> --Bloodbath-
> 	if ( UnitDebuffID("target",86346,"player") ~= nil
>     or ( getHp("target") < 20 
> ...


I can look at it after work, about to step out the door.

----------


## piratepetey

Hi Nerder. Great work on incorporating the Nova frames, it's a nice addition to the profiles!

I'm getting this error when I switch poisons (tick Crippling first without unticking Leeching):

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 979:
Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: UnitBuff()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: UnitBuffID()
[string "MHPOISON = nil ..."]:28: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

Also, I'm not sure that the rupture ability is as efficient as it could be. I get exactly the same results (100% uptime of rupture) using this modified code:



```

if not UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "player") and GetComboPoints("player", "target") >= 2 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1943), "target")else    if UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "player") then        if select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 1943, "player")) - GetTime() < 2 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1943), "target")        end    endend 



```

Edit: After dummy testing (no buffs. no CD's, 477ilvl) damage output appears to be down on the new profile:
New - 37.5k dps - 5.00M dmg
Old - 41.7k dps - 5.00M dmg

----------


## Nerder

> Hi Nerder. Great work on incorporating the Nova frames, it's a nice addition to the profiles!
> 
> I'm getting this error when I switch poisons (tick Crippling first without unticking Leeching):
> 
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 979:
> Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> ...


Error is just because of you clicking one prior to unchecking the other, but that wont cause an issue. I just was lazy and didnt want to keep throwing in all the rules for it to not have the error, but it wont matter as once you uncheck the other it makes OHPOISON nil and then puts it on the one selected.

I stilll need to do the warrior part, but am doing all my dailies right now (Had to roll a new toon for raiding -.-) So i'll have to wait till after really

----------


## Nerder

Which profile are you using? I'm working on the combat one right now as my rogue doesnt have 2 daggers to test mut

----------


## Nerder

I'll try and set a priority tomorrow and get the rogue profiles a bit better... I'll start with combat... See if I can get it as close to simcraft as possible. Otherwise fixed the error with the poisons, changed the rupture to what was suggested, added bloodbath to the warrior rotation and made it so the rogue/warrior profiles can be updated through pqr with the links inside the rotation editor. Will adjust the others when I get to changing anything in them.

edit: links in profiles are currently wrong... I want to get sleep so not going to change them ATM. Will fix that tomorrow. Keep updating through text document if need be, although nothing should change from now. Also the SVN link has changed if anyone has been using tortoise SVN or anything

----------


## Nerder

@Opacho can you test out the bloodbath? Make a backup though for I'm about to go to bed, and I have no way of testing it

----------


## Opacho

> @Opacho can you test out the bloodbath? Make a backup though for I'm about to go to bed, and I have no way of testing it


Gotcha! Will give it a shot when I'm finished with raid  :Wink: 

Edit: Bloodbath works fine =)

----------


## piratepetey

I've been testing the Assassination profile - I don't have a main hand to test combat :P

One thing that's a minor annoyance - in all rotations, could you move the "Pause" ability above the "Poisons" ability? I get dismounted and go splat occasionally when poisons run out.

----------


## imdasandman

> I've been testing the Assassination profile - I don't have a main hand to test combat :P
> 
> One thing that's a minor annoyance - in all rotations, could you move the "Pause" ability above the "Poisons" ability? I get dismounted and go splat occasionally when poisons run out.


Go into the rotation editor and choose his profile/than rotation/ click on pause so it is highlighted/ click the move up button until it is placed above poisons.

If you already know how to do this than disregard this post. Have funs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nerder

> I've been testing the Assassination profile - I don't have a main hand to test combat :P
> 
> One thing that's a minor annoyance - in all rotations, could you move the "Pause" ability above the "Poisons" ability? I get dismounted and go splat occasionally when poisons run out.


Fixed the poison issue if you're mounted, just added "if not IsMounted() then" before the poison applications

----------


## Nerder

Plans changed, working on an assassination profile right now before combat. Will be completely different from the rogue pack and will need testers.

----------


## piratepetey

> Plans changed, working on an assassination profile right now before combat. Will be completely different from the rogue pack and will need testers.


Definitely count me in for testing!

Have some LUA knowledge too, so might be able to help identify where issues occur.

----------


## Nerder

New Assassination rogue profile in the works, here's what I have now. Please let me know whats going on with it!
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt

Download through the "Download Profile from URL..." in rotation editor

----------


## Moonst

Hey Nerder i gotta say i really like your profiles only one thing with the fury war profile is if you would add impending victory to the rotation on an hp base or something and add range check to the dragon roar i find it casts when i get into combat but am not near any mobs or my target.

I also have other classes so i will test out other profiles as well.

thnx again for all your hard work

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder i gotta say i really like your profiles only one thing with the fury war profile is if you would add impending victory to the rotation on an hp base or something and add range check to the dragon roar i find it casts when i get into combat but am not near any mobs or my target.
> 
> I also have other classes so i will test out other profiles as well.
> 
> thnx again for all your hard work


I will change the warriors around once I get time to it, sometime this weekend most likely. I've never had those range checks but I know they're vital with certain spells and was just now implementing that with the mutilate one, since I didnt receive too much word I'll just move onto the next

----------


## liammifsud

Hi thank you for releasing these profiles, I play enhancement shaman and when I load PQR it's giving me the error that your profiles are not well formed, Any ideas?
Thanks

----------


## Nerder

> Hi thank you for releasing these profiles, I play enhancement shaman and when I load PQR it's giving me the error that your profiles are not well formed, Any ideas?
> Thanks


How did you download/acquire the profiles? If you just right click the link: http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...r-Profiles.txt and choose Copy Link Location then open up the Rotation editor on PQR itself theres a button that says "Download Profile from URL..." then you just paste that link in there.

----------


## Dragnar86

First of all thank you Nerder for your good work and keep it up. I have maybe an improvement suggestion to your combat (rogue) rotation. Is it possible to delay ad rush and shadow blades when killing spree is ready? When im starting on a boss puppet it spams the cds all in one, so killing spree is running meanwhile ad rush and shadow blades run. Seems to me a dps loss. Except of that the rotation is once again a good choice for for all sizes of raiding  :Smile: .
sry for my bad english... didn't speak it for years

----------


## Master34

hi nerder...excellent work on your profile...i have something to ask, if possible...i would like to know which code to erase to remove the hotkey of blade fury....i would like to click it by myself...is something possible?? thx man

----------


## Moonst

hey Nerder i'm just reporting back to let ya know that everything with the fury prof file is nice except that charge doesn't work all the time i check the nova interface to make sure it is bound to left ctrl button and it is and it doesn't work all the time. Another thing i'm trying to move dragons roar a little bit down in the rotation like behind bloodthirst to see if I can get it to wait until i'm in range of my target before using. Quick question how hard would it be to add impending victory to the rotation? ill see if i can do anything about that if i do ill let ya know how it goes thnx again and i know your very busy working on the rogue profile. but thanks for listening.

----------


## Nerder

I got a few things to go through int he profiles, as of recently my only time to work on the profiles is while I'm at work... hahah, just cant do testing. But I'll re work that to where none of those casts will go off without being in range first, so dont worry. As far as the charge, it always works for me, its just you have to be sure you're facing the target... if you leap out you're not facing it, so gotta turn

----------


## ikool

> New Assassination rogue profile in the works, here's what I have now. Please let me know whats going on with it!
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt
> 
> Download through the "Download Profile from URL..." in rotation editor



Thx in advance, gonna test it now  :Smile: 


EDIT: As of the first attempt, Gloves are not working (Nova + CD's enabled) , And both Poisons will be applied twice if they fall off (as in the old Profile)

EDIT2: Now i got this too:

Message: [string "local MUTILATE = MUTILATE ..."]:5: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 02/19/13 16:20:25
Count: 535
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local MUTILATE = MUTILATE ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Nerder

> Thx in advance, gonna test it now 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As of the first attempt, Gloves are not working (Nova + CD's enabled) , And both Poisons will be applied twice if they fall off (as in the old Profile)
> 
> EDIT2: Now i got this too:
> 
> Message: [string "local MUTILATE = MUTILATE ..."]:5: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 02/19/13 16:20:25
> ...


Hey, not at my computer, nor will I be tonight but I looked at the code and the gloves/trinkets arent even in the abilities file, just on the nova frame. As far as the poisons, are you playing on a US client or another? It's written as if you're on an english client. I'll have to look at the error more, someone else brought that up but havent checked it quite yet

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Hey, not at my computer, nor will I be tonight but I looked at the code and the gloves/trinkets arent even in the abilities file, just on the nova frame. As far as the poisons, are you playing on a US client or another? It's written as if you're on an english client. I'll have to look at the error more, someone else brought that up but havent checked it quite yet


AS far as the poisons are concerned often times this is because there is a delay in the check weapon enchant. I have a code to stop this which i'll try to post on lunch. On the mutilate it looks like maybe the cvars weren't set properly. Haven't looked much at the code but if I can help in anyway I will.

----------


## Nerder

> AS far as the poisons are concerned often times this is because there is a delay in the check weapon enchant. I have a code to stop this which i'll try to post on lunch. On the mutilate it looks like maybe the cvars weren't set properly. Haven't looked much at the code but if I can help in anyway I will.


The issue for the spell mutilate was the HP check function whenever you lost your target, but the issue was fixed. As far as the poisons, I had it in there with "Crippling Poison" instead of GetSpellInfo(2823) or whatever the spell ID is... So if it being on another client I.E. Korean... Russian... whatever language they have if its not on english that wont work... but will now. Please ensure that if you're using the profile then you're on 1.1 now, which is under the link:http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt

----------


## Nerder

> hey Nerder i'm just reporting back to let ya know that everything with the fury prof file is nice except that charge doesn't work all the time i check the nova interface to make sure it is bound to left ctrl button and it is and it doesn't work all the time. Another thing i'm trying to move dragons roar a little bit down in the rotation like behind bloodthirst to see if I can get it to wait until i'm in range of my target before using. Quick question how hard would it be to add impending victory to the rotation? ill see if i can do anything about that if i do ill let ya know how it goes thnx again and i know your very busy working on the rogue profile. but thanks for listening.


Hey man, appreciate the donation very much, you my friend are very generous. I was wanting to work on the warrior profile at work today, but i actually had work to do... Haha. I know what you want w/ the dragons roar and im in the works of implementing those functions now, jus started with the rogue first. That profile should see some love soon as my best friend irl is also complainin i need to work on it

----------


## dazrox88

Liking the warrior profile, I just donated. I know its not much but its what i have ATM.
Is the fury profile optimized for TG or SMF?

----------


## Nerder

> Liking the warrior profile, I just donated. I know its not much but its what i have ATM.
> Is the fury profile optimized for TG or SMF?


That current fury profile is just generic. I was going to go through the simcrafts and make one for both TG and SMF. Once I get the time off work of if I'm not busy at work I'll get to it, but that is definitely on my list to do next right now, so just keep an eye out. If all goes well today I can have something ready after I get home.

----------


## OnionsTich

would you say this is best boomkin profile avalible?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Why not try them all out and compare?

----------


## imrocko69

Hi nerder was wonderign if u could add a tricks of the trade to focus? or random dps?

----------


## piratepetey

Hi Nerder.

Just a quick query - what's the purpose of the "Dispatch < 2" and "Mutilate < 2" abilities in the profile? I don't _think_ they're needed, but I've been wrong before! 

I also think the Rupture ability may be slightly over-engineered  :Smile:  Rupture should be kept up to maintain the venomous wounds proc chance (restores energy), it doesn't need to be maintained with a specific number of CP's. I think you could just use this:



```
local RUPTURE = RUPTURE

if ( UnitDebuffID("target", RUPTURE, "player") == nil
 or ( UnitDebuffID("target", RUPTURE, "player")
 and DebuffTime(RUPTURE, "target", "player") < 2 ))
then
	Cast(RUPTURE, "target")
```

I've changed mine to that, and seen a slight increase in DPS due to not wasting 5CP's on a Rupture, but using on an Envenom instead. It's really only a _slight_ increase though, but I like to min/max  :Smile: 

/Pete

----------


## Nerder

> Hi Nerder.
> 
> Just a quick query - what's the purpose of the "Dispatch < 2" and "Mutilate < 2" abilities in the profile? I don't _think_ they're needed, but I've been wrong before! 
> 
> I also think the Rupture ability may be slightly over-engineered  Rupture should be kept up to maintain the venomous wounds proc chance (restores energy), it doesn't need to be maintained with a specific number of CP's. I think you could just use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Disregard that profile for right now... I need to re go through everything as I've been told a lot that its lacking the DPS of the original file. I dont think I properly ready the simcraft for mut, which could be a big issue... but I'm going to get back on it. Right now I'm doing the warrior for my friend irl, then stepping right back on that.

----------


## Moonst

> Hey man, appreciate the donation very much, you my friend are very generous. I was wanting to work on the warrior profile at work today, but i actually had work to do... Haha. I know what you want w/ the dragons roar and im in the works of implementing those functions now, jus started with the rogue first. That profile should see some love soon as my best friend irl is also complainin i need to work on it


just wanted to say it was my pleasure and I know how work goes i have been absent from wow for a couple days because of work; haha any how glad to hear its coming so can't wait to try this one out. if i knew how to code well i would help ya out but i only know how to play the toons lol. anyways gimmy a hollar if ya need any help ill do my best

----------


## Moonst

hey buddy was just wondering how things are going havent heard nothing from ya in a while

----------


## jpoplive

I was wondering if you can add a boss check so that CD do not go off if not hitting a boss. I sometime forget I have CD toggled.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey nerder. Just though I'd drop by and ask if the current enh profile supports ancestral swiftness? I have a feeling in 5.2 it is going to be the meta for enhance. 




> Ancestral Swiftness now increases spell haste by 5% and melee haste by 10%, instead of 5% each.
> Elemental Mastery now has a 90-second(1.5min) cooldown (was 2 minutes).


Ok so 30% haste every 1.5 mins or 10% melee haste all the time. IM sure this will reopen the Burst vs Consistency debate but also with the changes to Unleashed fury and upgraded elementals it fuels the fire even more.




> Unleashed Fury Flametongue now increases Lightning Bolt damage by 20% (was 30%), and Lava Burst damage by 10%.
> Primal Earth Elemental and Primal Fire Elemental now deal 20% more damage.


And last but not least.... Elemental blast is getting some loving for the enh shammies.... So we might wanna prepare for this too. 



> Elemental Blast now has a chance to increase the caster's Agility for Enhancement Shaman.

----------


## Moonst

Hey nerder just thought i would ask if its possible to add shockwave to the rotation with a range check and faceing target. If you can that would be awsome =)

----------


## Nerder

> Hey nerder just thought i would ask if its possible to add shockwave to the rotation with a range check and faceing target. If you can that would be awsome =)


I'll get to it this weekend, sorry I'm not around much. Finally completed the Mut profile though, and is pulling the numbers simcraft says I should pull. I fixed the issues with CD's popping out of range, made it have a boss check for the CDs also

That is the WIP one also, so please ensure that you are on version 1.2 if you are trying to use it. Update either with link below ore in the ability editor itself
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt

----------


## Nerder

Updated again with minor things, I will be doing more work with the rogues then anything as I just geared my rogue up and will be making it a main. At the moment though I only have daggers so working on the mut profile.

Current Version = 1.21

----------


## ikool

> Updated again with minor things, I will be doing more work with the rogues then anything as I just geared my rogue up and will be making it a main. At the moment though I only have daggers so working on the mut profile.
> 
> Current Version = 1.21



Did a first try, looks very good:

Poisons work, Gloves work and DpS is fine.i hope you update this as 5.2 hits this week with a lot of changes  :Smile: 

Thx +rep

----------


## qq12345

DPS seems to be a fair bit higher than the one in the pack, aoe is also working well!

----------


## Master34

> Updated again with minor things, I will be doing more work with the rogues then anything as I just geared my rogue up and will be making it a main. At the moment though I only have daggers so working on the mut profile.
> 
> Current Version = 1.21



Work amazing well...everything is awsome, you can maybe add a little thing...a Virmen's Bite potion in your menu cooldown burst...but not a issue...just a little suggestion...

And maybe Tricks of the Trade on your focus target...

can wait to try with 5.2

Dispatch now deals 15% more damage.
Envenom now deals 20% more damage.

----------


## Nerder

> Work amazing well...everything is awsome, you can maybe add a little thing...a Virmen's Bite potion in your menu cooldown burst...but not a issue...just a little suggestion...
> 
> And maybe Tricks of the Trade on your focus target...
> 
> can wait to try with 5.2
> 
> Dispatch now deals 15% more damage.
> Envenom now deals 20% more damage.


As far as the Virmen's Bite, I can add that no problem. I actually was going to after I had things smoothed out along with racial such as trolls and what not. I myself though have always liked to use the pots on my own, but if I do add it, it will most likely pop it with heros. As far as tricks, i was thinking more along the lines of a custom target when you just mouseover and use one of the mod keys to add them then tricks will cast on CD till you deselect them from being the target.

Also, in the works for the 5.2 Combat profile!

----------


## Master34

> As far as the Virmen's Bite, I can add that no problem. I actually was going to after I had things smoothed out along with racial such as trolls and what not. I myself though have always liked to use the pots on my own, but if I do add it, it will most likely pop it with heros. As far as tricks, i was thinking more along the lines of a custom target when you just mouseover and use one of the mod keys to add them then tricks will cast on CD till you deselect them from being the target.
> 
> Also, in the works for the 5.2 Combat profile!




for trick of the trade i was thinking about...making 2 or more macro of target u want your trick manually before the fight..like: 

macro number 1:
/target tank (name of your tank)
/focus

macro number 2:
/target name of your rogue buddy
/focus

so with that, you can change your focus target easily fast and pqr apply tot on the focus so...you can switch on who you want your trick just by clicking the macro you want...sound good?

sry for my bad english

ps: Virmen's Bite with hero, time warp, etc sound perfect for me...

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey Nerder was just wondering if you'll have an updated Fury Warrior Profile for 5.2 since there were some changes, i.e. deadly calm being removed, etc.

THanks

----------


## Debordes

Just a reminder, UF is now a DPS loss for Enhance Shamans, we must take PE.

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder was just wondering if you'll have an updated Fury Warrior Profile for 5.2 since there were some changes, i.e. deadly calm being removed, etc.
> 
> THanks


I have not had many plans on working on war since others are, same as enhance, if anything enhance might see love before warrior. My main focus right now is Mut/Combat.

----------


## daveyboyuk

tott code that allways worked well for me :- tank assist

if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then

local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
if InParty > 0 then
for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
local member = "party"..tostring(i)
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
if UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 and UnitInRange(member) then CastSpellByID(57934,member) end
end
end
end

end


focus:- local ToT = "focus"

if GetSpellCooldown(57934) == 0 then
CastSpellByID(57934, ToT) end

from xaos cata profile

----------


## Nerder

> tott code that allways worked well for me :- tank assist
> 
> if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsDead("target") == nil and UnitHealth("target") > UnitHealthMax("player") and UnitName("target") ~= "Raider's Training Dummy" and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then
> 
> local InParty = GetNumPartyMembers()
> if InParty > 0 then
> for i = 1, InParty, 1 do
> local member = "party"..tostring(i)
> if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitIsDead(member) == nil then
> ...


I've seen that before, but thing is you dont always want to tricks the tank anymore, maybe for the initial pull but then afterwards tricks should be used to give a dps boost to your highest dps. I was thinking of that as an easy out but I want to make it a quick switch on who you're casting on and preferably not have you make macros outside of the profile to use.

----------


## Nerder

Should have an updated Combat profile out within 4 hours or so! Just on the revising part of it.

----------


## Dragnar86

I tried to download the work in progress profiles, but even if i try to download the lua file he always get an error:" Failed to save profile download. XML may not be well formed... on line 50 position 3 does not match the end tag of 'head'. Line 124 position 3. Any suggestions to solve that?

----------


## Moonst

hey nerder I was wondering if there is any way i can figure out how to code i would love to be able to make a fury war profile but i dont know if you have a program to help create them or if it is purely from writing on your own

----------


## Sevve3

Afternoon Nerder,

I've recently picked up your profile after cpo announced he's sold his account. WHile going through your xml I've noticed there is no support for AS / EM yet for Enh Shammy's. Would there be any way to update this manually, or would we need to wait for an update ?

----------


## Nerder

> I tried to download the work in progress profiles, but even if i try to download the lua file he always get an error:" Failed to save profile download. XML may not be well formed... on line 50 position 3 does not match the end tag of 'head'. Line 124 position 3. Any suggestions to solve that?


Are you downloading them through the actual PQR program itself? What you should be doing is:
-Click "Rotation Editor"
-Click "Download Profile from URL..."
-Paste: http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt in the blank field
-Click "Download"

All the other profiles in there arent really ready yet... I'll be adding that in when they are.




> hey nerder I was wondering if there is any way i can figure out how to code i would love to be able to make a fury war profile but i dont know if you have a program to help create them or if it is purely from writing on your own


I've learned all of it through reading other peoples/google. Haha any questions on what any of it means just look up stuff like, "WoW API __________" with blank being the name or just read all of the different entries they have. I'm actually working on a warrior profile now even though I said I was going to wait, my friend complained too much. This one already has all the spells ready to go, just typed out in a .txt file so I just need to incorperated it into PQRs file type and test/debug. It should be waaaaaay better then my last warrior profile... All the ones I'm doing now are steps up from what I used to do, which was when I was learning this all.




> Afternoon Nerder,
> 
> I've recently picked up your profile after cpo announced he's sold his account. WHile going through your xml I've noticed there is no support for AS / EM yet for Enh Shammy's. Would there be any way to update this manually, or would we need to wait for an update ?


The Enhance shammy was actually the first profile I made, and had no intention of really upkeeping it :/ Once I get my others sorted out which shouldnt be long hopefully I'll look at it and tweak it around for more of an easier end user functionality.

----------


## Nerder

Took me longer then expected as raid group was going for our clear in throne. But the new combat rogue profile is also in the WIP section, just download with the link below.

http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt

That one hasnt had as much time read through as the Mut did, but will get to that by the weekend if anything seems to be an issue.

----------


## Master34

> Took me longer then expected as raid group was going for our clear in throne. But the new combat rogue profile is also in the WIP section, just download with the link below.
> 
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...WIPprofile.txt
> 
> That one hasnt had as much time read through as the Mut did, but will get to that by the weekend if anything seems to be an issue.


Thx Nerder i will test that for u...

----------


## Master34

i think something wrong...i still have only assassination profile after dwl it...

----------


## azergod

is there a fury profile that is working atm? if yes is it in wip or normal profiles?

----------


## Myoga

Hi there, I am sorta new to this profile buisness, but i have followed the directions in downlaoding the PQR, and the correct URL for your profiles. I go to copy the URL into the PQR url downlaoder and it doesnt download at all.
0) WIPprofile.txt is all it does and nothing, 
I am not profile friendly obviously, so I seek help form the experts  :Big Grin: 
edit: sorry forgot to mention windows 7

----------


## djancoek

> Hi there, I am sorta new to this profile buisness, but i have followed the directions in downlaoding the PQR, and the correct URL for your profiles. I go to copy the URL into the PQR url downlaoder and it doesnt download at all.
> 0) WIPprofile.txt is all it does and nothing, 
> I am not profile friendly obviously, so I seek help form the experts 
> edit: sorry forgot to mention windows 7


I kept having dramas until i copy pasted the url from my browser window after following the link
That worked for me.

P.S.

Nerder you are a rogue's best friend, I'd happily donate as your rogue profiles are easily the best i've found.
Keep up the good work and grats on throne.

----------


## Myoga

Yeah I tried doing that, as well as trying all the several links in this post, But i still recieve the same message, and it does not download. I am at my witts end, and have no clue what to try next.

----------


## Nerder

> Yeah I tried doing that, as well as trying all the several links in this post, But i still recieve the same message, and it does not download. I am at my witts end, and have no clue what to try next.


Hey, I never noticed that those txt files were giving issues like that, sorry guys. You can download the profile by just inputting one of the rotation or abilities links in... Just right click the links below and Copy Link Location then paste it into the field where you would download the profile. I have just tested and they are all working like this.
For Assassination put in:
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Abilities.xml

and for Combat put in:
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Abilities.xml

Please ensure that you are also using the data files: 
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...PQR_Nerder.lua
http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/n...Nova_Frame.lua

*EDIT:* I went through my txt file, don't know why its working now but you can also just try the file again with copying this link:
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...tation/WIP.txt

----------


## Keith577

Your Boomkin profile is amazing. Really impressed so far.

----------


## Myoga

the edit link is not working, still does the error code i posted earlier, but the other links are cherry! thanks again mang. I was wondering if you had a suggestion for a sub profile, and a pvp profile aswell?

----------


## Nerder

> the edit link is not working, still does the error code i posted earlier, but the other links are cherry! thanks again mang. I was wondering if you had a suggestion for a sub profile, and a pvp profile aswell?


I don't PvP =P I have my basic sub profile out still though under the rogue pack

----------


## Master34

*EDIT:* I went through my txt file, don't know why its working now but you can also just try the file again with copying this link:
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...tation/WIP.txt

This one work now thk buddy ill test this right now...

----------


## Master34

one big issue lol....he never do eviscerate :P no finishing move at all  :Big Grin: 

Stack Anticipation at 5...and stay there all the time  :Smile: 


And one suggestion, It can be viable to delay Killing Spree slightly so that it benefits from a higher Bandit's Guile buff. Aka: Deep Insight

----------


## Nerder

> one big issue lol....he never do eviscerate :P no finishing move at all 
> 
> Stack Anticipation at 5...and stay there all the time 
> 
> 
> And one suggestion, It can be viable to delay Killing Spree slightly so that it benefits from a higher Bandit's Guile buff. Aka: Deep Insight


Uhhh, are you using the profile marked 1.0? cause mine casts eviscerate

Disregard, I updated something bad, I will have an update here shortly, just testing the whole deep insight part right now

----------


## Nerder

Fixed the issue with the combat profile, still one thing in the works but having issues getting it going, but it's about 99.5% ready!

You can use it for now FYI

----------


## Dragnar86

Forget what i have written, works fine ! Big thanks Nerder

----------


## Nerder

So the only issue with combat right now that im aware of is the handling of slice and dice, which im almost done fixing. Expect that to be handled soon hopefully!

----------


## Master34

i re download it... and now work like a charm thx + rep

----------


## slyf3r

thank you for sharing this great profile!
i'd like to make a request or to bring in an idea for improvement.
as a rogue it is the most important thing to have snd and rupture up all the time.
a problem with the profile is, that it sometimes uses enevenom or eviscerate (im just testing combat and assassination) and then it has not enough combopoints to refresh those 2.
so (i really dont understand the scriptlanguage..) could you insert a code which is something like "it only casts evenom/eviscerate if rupture has more than 7 seconds remaining" so in case its enough time to build combopoints to refresh them when the're are 3 or less seconds remaining

it would even be better if it only casts envenom if the rogue has like 70 energy or more so it can cast as much mutilates as possible with the envenom buff!

edit: another issue i have found: the assassination rogue (especially in 35% and less phase) keeps casting dispatch even with full combopoint and full anticipation. not only once but like 4 or 5 times

thank you!

----------


## qq12345

> thank you for sharing this great profile!
> i'd like to make a request or to bring in an idea for improvement.
> as a rogue it is the most important thing to have snd and rupture up all the time.
> a problem with the profile is, that it sometimes uses enevenom or eviscerate (im just testing combat and assassination) and then it has not enough combopoints to refresh those 2.
> so (i really dont understand the scriptlanguage..) could you insert a code which is something like "it only casts evenom/eviscerate if rupture has more than 7 seconds remaining" so in case its enough time to build combopoints to refresh them when the're are 3 or less seconds remaining
> 
> it would even be better if it only casts envenom if the rogue has like 70 energy or more so it can cast as much mutilates as possible with the envenom buff!
> 
> thank you!


Yea, pooling would be nice, though it may cause energy capping if there happen to be any disconnects.
Rupture falling off for combat doesnt matter though! It's a really small dps increase according to ej last I checked, like so minor you don't need to use it.

----------


## Master34

Another thing for combat: Rupture is not transferred by Blade Flurry, so dropping it will affect your DPS even less than against a single target.

When Blade Furry is on...he should forgot Rupture...

----------


## Moonst

Hey Nerder i was reading through the post and i cant wait to see your new profile unless its already released and i missed it some where any how im gonna give your combat profile a go talk with ya soon and again thnx for all the great work.

----------


## helixhamin

Hey Nerder, 

Tested your fury warrior profile and ended up getting a repeating lua error:
Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
Time: 03/09/13 14:34:57
Count: 2467
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if GetSpellCooldown(85730) == 0 and UnitPow..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder, 
> 
> Tested your fury warrior profile and ended up getting a repeating lua error:
> Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
> Time: 03/09/13 14:34:57
> Count: 2467
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> [string "if GetSpellCooldown(85730) == 0 and UnitPow..."]:2: in function `?'
> ...


The warrior isnt finished

----------


## viooo

I am new to PQR and I have used only combat profile. It is a great profile. I couldn't change Crippling Poison to Leeching Poison. Can you please help me how can I change that? It changes Leeching to Crippling every time I try to change.

Thanks...

----------


## GIcez

How do I get the rogue rotation to use recuperate?

----------


## Moonst

hey nerder i was wondering on the eta of your fury profile if you can give one I cant wait to try it out

----------


## Sister

I am using rogue 2.11 and when the boss gets to low HP (about <30%), it stops using envenom and is stuck at 5 anticipation charges until rupture falls off, which means it often waits 20sec+ for rupture to fall off without using any finishers. It still uses CP generators at that time but not finishers.

----------


## Nerder

> I am using rogue 2.11 and when the boss gets to low HP (about <30%), it stops using envenom and is stuck at 5 anticipation charges until rupture falls off, which means it often waits 20sec+ for rupture to fall off without using any finishers. It still uses CP generators at that time but not finishers.


Please try whats in there now, its 1.22, are you sure you didnt mean 1.21? that issue has never happened for me and all I use now is my rogue. So many hours logged with it and raids


As far as warrior ETA, still not sure... been trying to get everything 100% on rogue

----------


## Dragnar86

Hey Nerder, did the new nerder.lua fit to the combat profile ? Hope it is not only my problem, but the combat profile cannot find the nerder.lua after some seconds.

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder, did the new nerder.lua fit to the combat profile ? Hope it is not only my problem, but the combat profile cannot find the nerder.lua after some seconds.


I believe I made changes... the one in my svn right now is the one that works with the data file

Also, I will spend the next 30-45 mins working on the warrior profile

----------


## Sister

> Please try whats in there now, its 1.22, are you sure you didnt mean 1.21? that issue has never happened for me and all I use now is my rogue. So many hours logged with it and raids
> 
> 
> As far as warrior ETA, still not sure... been trying to get everything 100% on rogue


I was updating with the txt file in op and it said 2.11. I tried the latest SVN and the problem is still there.

----------


## Deathshiver

Great rogue profiles! I had to switch to PQR today after the ninja patch and picked up your profile for my combat rogue. Not only was it easy to use, but it did about as much damage as the routine I was previously using. The hotkeys didn't quite match up with the notes, but I figured it out relatively quickly.

----------


## tigole1

newder how do i download your profiles from your svn pqr gave me invalid url.

----------


## Nerder

> newder how do i download your profiles from your svn pqr gave me invalid url.


Just copy and paste the following URL into the "Download Profile from URL..." area under Rotation editor


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/PQR-Nerder-Profiles.txt
```

I made changes to combat and mut, not sure what was last posted in here

----------


## starl1te

> Just copy and paste the following URL into the "Download Profile from URL..." area under Rotation editor
> 
> 
> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/PQR-Nerder-Profiles.txt
> ```
> 
> I made changes to combat and mut, not sure what was last posted in here


hey nerder for weeks now since i've started visiting this thread your downloads have NEVER worked properly. something wrong with the structure of your svn. I guess the simplest way to explain is try pasting your PQR-Nerder-Profiles.txt link into your pqr and see what happens. 

the only way i've ever been able to get your profiles is by visiting each xml page, clicking "view raw file", then right-clicking "save page as", and dragging the downloaded files to my profiles folder

----------


## Nerder

> hey nerder for weeks now since i've started visiting this thread your downloads have NEVER worked properly. something wrong with the structure of your svn. I guess the simplest way to explain is try pasting your PQR-Nerder-Profiles.txt link into your pqr and see what happens. 
> 
> the only way i've ever been able to get your profiles is by visiting each xml page, clicking "view raw file", then right-clicking "save page as", and dragging the downloaded files to my profiles folder


It's odd because for me it works with no issues.

Well, for some reason it worked fine on my normal computer, not my laptop... Here's a different one:


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt
```

----------


## starl1te

thanks, "http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt" does work now

previously this is all that would happen (profiles not downloaded)

https://i.imgur.com/JBwP5z4.png

----------


## tigole1

nerder when I atemp to download the rogue pqr profiles it pqr gave me an xml error can you check?

----------


## Nerder

> nerder when I atemp to download the rogue pqr profiles it pqr gave me an xml error can you check?


Did you do it with the link above?

----------


## troygos

cant seem to download the profiles dont know if im doing something wrong but it keeps saving them as a HTM file any chance im doing some thing wrong

----------


## Nerder

> cant seem to download the profiles dont know if im doing something wrong but it keeps saving them as a HTM file any chance im doing some thing wrong


Not sure how everyone with issues are trying to do this but its very simple...
1. Open PQR
2. Click "Rotation Editor"
3. Click "Download Profile from URL..."
4. Paste the following link in the empty field


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt
```

5. Click "Download"
6.Close the window after all of the rogue profiles and data files downloaded.

----------


## azergod

is fury still a wip? or is it as good as it can get at the moment?

----------


## Nerder

> is fury still a wip? or is it as good as it can get at the moment?


I've kind of discontinued that for the time being... I made up the basic part of the profile/rotation but never debugged it from the errors and what not

----------


## puppychow

dumb question but how do you save any changes you make using the /nova settings frame? I changed my combat poison to leeching, and close the window, but next time I start PQR its back to the default settings.

----------


## blaythe

> dumb question but how do you save any changes you make using the /nova settings frame? I changed my combat poison to leeching, and close the window, but next time I start PQR its back to the default settings.




Unfortunately the Novaframe doesn't have the ability to save settings inside of itself as technical limitations only allow for reading and not writing. Pretty sure that only PQI can, currently, as its an addon with saved variable permissions.

----------


## Nerder

> dumb question but how do you save any changes you make using the /nova settings frame? I changed my combat poison to leeching, and close the window, but next time I start PQR its back to the default settings.


Go to "Ability Editor" then select the profile from there, select "[] Initialize []" and all of the Var2 variables (i.e. 1 or 0) is the check or uncheck. So if you want it to be on when you load your profile on default then change the 0 to a 1, and if you want it to be off on default when you load the profile then set the 1 to a 0.

Attached is a picture just to show what it looks like:
https://i.imgur.com/5ZnIKkI.png

----------


## Nerder

Just updated the rogue profiles again, same link as above. I had to change certain things for the combat profile to increase its DPS a slight bit, and also the pathing to updating the profiles from PQR itself, links are now corrected with current changes in SVN

Edit: Made another update, the combat profile was using CD's a little inefficiently and added the tricks focus, current versions are:
Mut - 1.31
Comb - 1.21

----------


## Dragnar86

Works fine. Test it right now at old content.

----------


## andreaspts

*Hello Nerder* and thx alot for this Rogue profile for Mutilate  :Smile:  

one thing tho is that it would be awesome if it pops Vendetta with shadowblades in start as prio with Vendetta as first one... i miss alot of dps when sometimes SB runs out and then it pops Vendetta.

Thx once again and keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## Kidkaddy

Hey Nerder

Thanks for the great profile.
Can you tell me how I can change the OH poison to Leeching as it seems to want to Apply Crippling.

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder
> 
> Thanks for the great profile.
> Can you tell me how I can change the OH poison to Leeching as it seems to want to Apply Crippling.


if you type /nova in the chat window it'll open a little screen that you can adjust that with

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@ Nerder I'm trying to use your Combat profile on my level 12 rogue and yes I'm combat spec but it just cast stealth and thats it.. no other abilities.

----------


## Nerder

They werent made for leveling toons, just lvl 90 use

----------


## Nerder

Small update to both combat/mut where I had CD issues that should be fixed

----------


## Voar

Any chance you could add a toggle fora ranged rotation with shuriken toss??

----------


## Roguelololz

Hey nerder,

just have a question. ist the first profile and time im using PQR

ive downloaded all with PQR from the link but when i activate the profile it just strikes up the poison uses bladefury and nothing happens, just auto attacking

greets

----------


## Nerder

> Hey nerder,
> 
> just have a question. ist the first profile and time im using PQR
> 
> ive downloaded all with PQR from the link but when i activate the profile it just strikes up the poison uses bladefury and nothing happens, just auto attacking
> 
> greets


Is your rogue that you're playing level 90? also, blade flurry becomes active when you press your left shift, you should see it say "Blade Flurry: Enabled/Disabled" when you hit left shift. If you could be specific on your client language, level that would help

----------


## Roguelololz

yes im lvl 90

im using the german client 

i tried a other rogue profile and it worked.

----------


## Amagicalman

Hello Nerder, just downloaded the profile yesterday to use on my rogue and yesterday everything was fine, the profile was applying Leeching Poison as I would expect it to (since talented in) but today it keeps applying Crippling Poison and I cannot get it to apply Leeching, why?

----------


## Nerder

> Hello Nerder, just downloaded the profile yesterday to use on my rogue and yesterday everything was fine, the profile was applying Leeching Poison as I would expect it to (since talented in) but today it keeps applying Crippling Poison and I cannot get it to apply Leeching, why?


You need to change it in the settings... all the settings are adjusted in the frame. Just type /nova and hit enter, you'll see the frame to make the adjustments

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Hi Nerder. I can't seem to get your Fury profile to work. It sits there doing nothing. PQInterface displays that it's trying to use abilities but it never uses anything.

----------


## Nerder

> Hi Nerder. I can't seem to get your Fury profile to work. It sits there doing nothing. PQInterface displays that it's trying to use abilities but it never uses anything.


My warrior profile out right now isnt for 5.2, I never updated it. I'm in the works right now of one for my friend. I got one going and then noticed that it changed on simcraft so re doing another to be off of simcraft

----------


## RogueDps

does your mutilate profile try to prevent envenom clipping wile not energy capping? gonna try it either way but if its possible with pqr envenom clip checks would be awesome

----------


## Nerder

> does your mutilate profile try to prevent envenom clipping wile not energy capping? gonna try it either way but if its possible with pqr envenom clip checks would be awesome


Uhh, I never really knew anything of this. But after testing on my rogue I never even noticed it to get near energy cap

----------


## alexjmurphy

not even sure how to download the profiles. i go to the svn site or whatever its called and click the link and it takes me to a page with jibberish (code for i'm lost...) I copy the url and post it in the profile downloader and it gives me invalid url and sometimes its says the xml isn't made correctly or something of that sort. 

wanted a profile for arms or fury warrior. i feel so stupid right now lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

> not even sure how to download the profiles. i go to the svn site or whatever its called and click the link and it takes me to a page with jibberish (code for i'm lost...) I copy the url and post it in the profile downloader and it gives me invalid url and sometimes its says the xml isn't made correctly or something of that sort. 
> 
> wanted a profile for arms or fury warrior. i feel so stupid right now lol


Just download tortoise svn-client and you're good to go m8, its not hard.

Setting Up Subversion (version control system) - Honorbuddy - YouTube

----------


## Apocalypse59

Nerder your Assassination and Combat profiles are brilliant. Thanks so much!

----------


## andreaspts

Hello again and thx for the amazing Rogue Multilate profile! :Smile: 

is the fury warr profile updated? would reeeealllyyyy like to have one=D keep up the good work!

----------


## lfstyles

Nerder, Thank you so much for the great profiles!

----------


## vitalic

> Uhh, I never really knew anything of this. But after testing on my rogue I never even noticed it to get near energy cap


Managing Envenom buff is the most important part of playing Assassination rogue

----------


## mmmmbakes

Properly managing the envenom debuff will almost always give you atleast a +5k dps. When I manage the envenom debuff properly (no clipping or at 1 sec/pooling energy) on a patchwerk fight I get a +10k dps increase as compared to using this profile.

----------


## Nerder

Ok, well telling me that managing it will do better DPS is nice, but I dont know how to incorperate this as I have no idea how to manage it. I have said plenty times before that I dont really play a rogue so if you could go into more detail then I can add this...

----------


## RogueDps

yeah thats what i meant, trying to get it to not re envenom unless envenoms not up but let it clip if close to energy cap so during a lust situation etc itd clip more this n still maintaining rupture properly.. but i myself have 0 pqr coding knowledge coding that might be a royal pain  :Frown:  .. ty tho ur profles been a godsend wen my fingers get tired of manual 4hr raids n being lazy on dailys

----------


## mmmmbakes

*Rotations & Priorities*

Q: What rotation should I be using on multiple mobs?
A: 2-3 targets: 2x Muti > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on all targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.
A: 5+ targets: 2x FoK > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on 3 targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.

Q: I've got the standard rotation down, but what about all those special situations?
A: Refresh Rupture at any CP if it has <2 sec left.
A: Envenom at any CP if Slice and Dice has <2sec left.
A: If Rupture has 3-6 sec remaining and 5 CP for Envenom, wait for the 2 sec mark and refresh Rupture before continuing your rotation.
A: If at 1-4 CP, use Blindside proc right away. If at 5+ CP and no Envenom up, Envenom then Blindside.

*Resource Management
*
Q: Envenom clipping?
A: Only clip if you're at 7 CPs (presuming Anticipation) or 85+ energy.
A: Up to 1 sec of Envenom carries over to the next Envenom, so you can safely clip within this time frame. E.g. if you clip with 0.9 sec left, your next full Envenom will last 6.9 sec, and it won't be a DPS loss. [1,2]

Q: Energy pooling - yes/no/when?
A: If your previous Envenom has not dropped wait until it does or until your energy is in danger of capping before casting the next one. [1]
A: Go into Shadow Blades/Vendetta with high (but uncapped) energy. [1]
A: Try to have enough energy that you will be able to cast two Mutilates during the buff before casting Envenom. [1]

-

I would like to change the AoE rotation to FoK -> and rupture -> and if rupture is still on then envenom at 4/5 stack. Is there anyway to do this? Crimson Tempest is a dps loss. If there is anything you need Nerder let me know.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> *Rotations & Priorities*
> 
> Q: What rotation should I be using on multiple mobs?
> A: 2-3 targets: 2x Muti > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on all targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.
> A: 5+ targets: 2x FoK > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on 3 targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.
> 
> Q: I've got the standard rotation down, but what about all those special situations?
> A: Refresh Rupture at any CP if it has <2 sec left.
> A: Envenom at any CP if Slice and Dice has <2sec left.
> ...


+rep for great information
I bet Nerder can work with that!

----------


## vitalic

I'm currently upgrading Blinded's profile, this is my logic for Envenom in case it's useful:



```

local CPs = GetComboPoints( &amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot; )local Env, EnvTimeLeft = Buff_Check( 32645, &amp;quot;player&amp;quot; )local Rup, RupTimeLeft     = Debuff_Check( 1943, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;PLAYER&amp;quot; )local CurrentEnergy        = UnitMana(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)if CPs &amp;gt; 4 and Rup then    if RupTimeLeft &amp;lt; 6 and RupTimeLeft &amp;gt; 3 and CurrentEnergy &amp;lt; 90 then        return    end        if RupTimeLeft &amp;gt; 6 and CurrentEnergy &amp;lt; 75 then        return    end    endif CPs &amp;gt; 4 and (not Env or EnvTimeLeft &amp;lt; 1 or CurrentEnergy &amp;gt; 90)  then    CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(32645), nil )    return true    end 



```

I had to add a check on Mutilate to ensure it's only casted at < 5 CPs, most profiles seem to assume it's okay to cast Mutilate when there is nothing else to do. The idea here is that we don't cast Envenom (pool energy) until Envenom buff has less than 1 second remaining or has fallen off. I also prevent casting Envenom when there is less than 6 seconds remaining on Rupture to ensure as many 5 CP Ruptures as possible. I also prevent casting Envenom until we have 75 energy to get more Mutilates/Dispatches during the buff, unless we are about to refresh Rupture of course. In both energy pooling situations I added a Energy > 90 emergency check to prevent energy capping.

----------


## Apocalypse59

This is some very useful stuff guys - anxiously waiting for a reply from Nerder.

----------


## Nerder

I'll work with what I can, I'm about to raid right now though. I havent had a chance to read it all but will when I get the opportunity

----------


## Nerder

Tried somethin a bit different, saw only a 2k dps increase with it on the dummies, IDK about regular raid counting the more dispatches, you can update it from the profile version 2.0

----------


## RogueDps

its def clipping alot less now good work but it seems to be missing some blindside procs n mutilating wile theres a blindside proc still up from my dummy testing so far which def hurts the dps a bit  :Frown: 

with a lil more testing it seems to be missing the blindside proc if it procs wile an envenom buffs up

----------


## Nerder

> its def clipping alot less now good work but it seems to be missing some blindside procs n mutilating wile theres a blindside proc still up from my dummy testing so far which def hurts the dps a bit 
> 
> with a lil more testing it seems to be missing the blindside proc if it procs wile an envenom buffs up


I thought I updated the one to prevent that, guess not. Try to update again it'll say same version, just uploaded it though

----------


## RogueDps

nice seems fixed on dummy testing gonna que for lfr n do sum real testing  :Big Grin:  thnks for ur work <3

----------


## RogueDps

lfr jin'rokh 517ilvl only food buffed / basic alchemy 320 agi flask https://i.imgur.com/yR5hLDR.jpg :P

----------


## vitalic

There's a lot of problems still I'm afraid:

- The opener is wrong, it should be Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation
- It lets Rupture fall off (huge dps loss)
- It doesn't pool energy before Envenom to get more Mutis during the buff
- It casts dispatch at 5cp without Envenom buff
- For me it seems to cast Vanish as soon as I open which is pointless when you are already capped/close to capping on energy

It needs to use the kind of logic I posted before where it "knows" that Rupture is close to falling off so it will hold off on the 5 point Envenom and use it for a full duration Rupture, your profile casts the Envenom when there is 2-3 seconds left on Rupture which means it either falls off or puts up a low duration Rupture.

At least it's not clipping Envenom any more which should give a huge dps increase in a raid encounter

----------


## RogueDps

hey nerder could you throw me code to just evis n not rupture in the "finisher" on the combat rotation i just got 4pc t15 n just wanna try out rupture vs rupture-less no need to change the profile on ur end i know how to use the ability editor but ur code in theres complex for my lack of knowledge lol thnks

o and possibly a code for expose armor n where would be a good spot to put it in rotation? in 10m im the armor debuffer n frostdk friend yells when i don't do it  :Smile:  could do it manually but  :Smile:

----------


## Apocalypse59

> There's a lot of problems still I'm afraid:
> 
> - The opener is wrong, it should be Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation
> - It lets Rupture fall off (huge dps loss)
> - It doesn't pool energy before Envenom to get more Mutis during the buff
> - It casts dispatch at 5cp without Envenom buff
> - For me it seems to cast Vanish as soon as I open which is pointless when you are already capped/close to capping on energy
> 
> It needs to use the kind of logic I posted before where it "knows" that Rupture is close to falling off so it will hold off on the 5 point Envenom and use it for a full duration Rupture, your profile casts the Envenom when there is 2-3 seconds left on Rupture which means it either falls off or puts up a low duration Rupture.
> ...


Excellent post!

----------


## Nerder

> There's a lot of problems still I'm afraid:
> 
> - The opener is wrong, it should be Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation
> - It lets Rupture fall off (huge dps loss)
> - It doesn't pool energy before Envenom to get more Mutis during the buff
> - It casts dispatch at 5cp without Envenom buff
> - For me it seems to cast Vanish as soon as I open which is pointless when you are already capped/close to capping on energy
> 
> It needs to use the kind of logic I posted before where it "knows" that Rupture is close to falling off so it will hold off on the 5 point Envenom and use it for a full duration Rupture, your profile casts the Envenom when there is 2-3 seconds left on Rupture which means it either falls off or puts up a low duration Rupture.
> ...


-For the opener its a bit hard to code that in due to the fact that PQR doesnt track when you first went into combat, it just constantly re reads through all the code to execute, so if you can find me a source of code that shows, "Hey, I just started combat and lets prioritize this rotation over the standard profile" or you can just do the opener yourself.
-Are you tab targeting a lot because I havent really seen rupture fall off much at all for me, I'll try implementing something now for that
-I'm trying to work on this pooling, so give me time.
-The dispatch at 5cp falls under the simcraft that I had that produced the most dps. So if you can find me one that provides more then please pm it to me.
-Same with what I said about the opener, I'm trying to prevent it from doing the casts off the bat, but like said PQR doesnt track when you just started battle. I'm trying to work stuff out with the combat log for other events that might fall into this.

Please read the lower simcraft that I based this off of mainly, which yields more dps then the basic simcraft rotation.

----------


## Nerder

```
# Cooldowns
actions+=/virmens_bite_potion,if=buff.bloodlust.react|target.time_to_die<40
actions+=/auto_attack
actions+=/use_item,name=ninetailed_gloves
actions+=/berserking
actions+=/vendetta
actions+=/shadow_blades
actions+=/marked_for_death,if=enabled&combo_points=0&buff.slice_and_dice.up

# Ambush
actions+=/ambush,if=!talent.shadow_focus.enabled
actions+=/vanish,if=time>10&talent.shadow_focus.enabled&(combo_points<3|(talent.anticipation.enabled&anticipation_charges<3)|(buff.shadow_blades.down&(combo_points<4|(talent.anticipation.enabled&anticipation_charges<4))))

# SnD
actions+=/slice_and_dice,if=buff.slice_and_dice.down

# Rupture
actions+=/dispatch,if=!dot.rupture.ticking&combo_points<5&(buff.blindside.up|energy+energy.regen-30>=25)
actions+=/dispatch,if=dot.rupture.remains<3&combo_points<5&buff.blindside.up
actions+=/mutilate,if=!dot.rupture.ticking&combo_points<5&energy+energy.regen-55>=25
actions+=/rupture,if=!ticking|(combo_points=5&ticks_remain<=1)

# Envenom
actions+=/pool_resource,for_next=1
actions+=/envenom,if=combo_points=5&buff.envenom.remains<1
actions+=/dispatch,if=talent.anticipation.enabled&buff.blindside.up&buff.shadow_blades.up&anticipation_charges<3&energy+1.5*energy.regen<90
actions+=/dispatch,if=talent.anticipation.enabled&buff.blindside.up&buff.shadow_blades.down&anticipation_charges<4&energy+1.5*energy.regen<90
actions+=/dispatch,if=talent.anticipation.enabled&buff.blindside.down&buff.shadow_blades.up&anticipation_charges<3
actions+=/dispatch,if=talent.anticipation.enabled&buff.blindside.down&buff.shadow_blades.down&anticipation_charges<4
actions+=/pool_resource,for_next=1
actions+=/mutilate,if=combo_points=5&talent.anticipation.enabled&buff.shadow_blades.down&target.health.pct>35&anticipation_charges<2
actions+=/pool_resource,for_next=1
actions+=/envenom,if=combo_points=5

# CP Gen
actions+=/dispatch
actions+=/mutilate
actions+=/preparation,if=!buff.vanish.up&cooldown.vanish.remains>60
```

----------


## Nerder

> hey nerder could you throw me code to just evis n not rupture in the "finisher" on the combat rotation i just got 4pc t15 n just wanna try out rupture vs rupture-less no need to change the profile on ur end i know how to use the ability editor but ur code in theres complex for my lack of knowledge lol thnks
> 
> o and possibly a code for expose armor n where would be a good spot to put it in rotation? in 10m im the armor debuffer n frostdk friend yells when i don't do it  could do it manually but


with four piece, do you not cast rupture or something? uhhh for it to not rupture just take the ability called "finisher" and put...


```
--if ( AoE and FanOK == 1 ) then
--    return false
--elseif ( ( AoE and FanOK ~= 1 ) or not AoE ) then
--if ( not UnitDebuffID("target", RUPTURE, "player")
-- or DebuffTime(RUPTURE, "target", "player") < 2 ) then
--    Cast(RUPTURE, "target")
--end
--end
if ( AoE and CrT == 1 ) then
    return false
elseif GetComboPoints("player", "target") == 5
 and UnitDebuffID("target", RUPTURE, "player") ~= nil then
    Cast(EVISCERATE)
end
```

I just updated the mutilate profile for the whole rupture thing, should manage better...

Hmmm, are you glyphed for expose armor? I'll probably make somethin in a bit

----------


## RogueDps

thnks n im not sure just wanted to test havnt played combat in ages lol but def prefer ruptureless solo for combat n yeah course im expose glyphed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nerder

Hey guys, I recently updated Rubims monk profile, I've seen a few people asking. I'm taking no credit in writing this at all, its all what rubim had, just I tailored it moreso for the recent changes in rotation a bit. My monk is 518 ilvl, with Rune of Re-origination so that is coded in here and pulled a sustained 104k dps with it ( no food/flask and only self buffs )

Here's the text file to download from PQR. I only renamed it so people can keep his old one and the one I use for raiding atm


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

I have yet to tried any of your profiles, but Im eager to play a Rogue and have heard good things about your rogue-profile! ^^

----------


## Nerder

> I have yet to tried any of your profiles, but Im eager to play a Rogue and have heard good things about your rogue-profile! ^^


I've only really put a bunch of time and thought into Mutilate, I got combat going with the simcraft they currently have posted but I feel I push way more with mut

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, currently my rogue is 65, can I use the profile or do I have to remove certain abilities?

----------


## Nerder

> Allright, currently my rogue is 65, can I use the profile or do I have to remove certain abilities?


Uhhh, I assume you know how to use an SVN =P the rogue pack can be used for leveling from what I've been told. The mut/comb seperate profiles are made for raiding lvl 90

----------


## vitalic

> -For the opener its a bit hard to code that in due to the fact that PQR doesnt track when you first went into combat, it just constantly re reads through all the code to execute, so if you can find me a source of code that shows, "Hey, I just started combat and lets prioritize this rotation over the standard profile" or you can just do the opener yourself.
> -Are you tab targeting a lot because I havent really seen rupture fall off much at all for me, I'll try implementing something now for that
> -I'm trying to work on this pooling, so give me time.
> -The dispatch at 5cp falls under the simcraft that I had that produced the most dps. So if you can find me one that provides more then please pm it to me.
> -Same with what I said about the opener, I'm trying to prevent it from doing the casts off the bat, but like said PQR doesnt track when you just started battle. I'm trying to work stuff out with the combat log for other events that might fall into this.
> 
> Please read the lower simcraft that I based this off of mainly, which yields more dps then the basic simcraft rotation.


I'm not sure about that profile, it looks like it's casting Mutilate at 5cps if you have less than 2 anticipation charges, that is something I've not seen recommended anywhere and isn't something done by the top Rogues in their kill videos. There isn't any point using a Dispatch proc at 5cp unless you have Envenom buff, because you want to use your Dispatch procs to generate as many additional poison procs as possible, so it makes sense to Envenom first and then use the proc. I could be wrong but that makes most sense to me, and when I asked in the mmo champ thread people supported that view.

----------


## Nerder

> I'm not sure about that profile, it looks like it's casting Mutilate at 5cps if you have less than 2 anticipation charges, that is something I've not seen recommended anywhere and isn't something done by the top Rogues in their kill videos. There isn't any point using a Dispatch proc at 5cp unless you have Envenom buff, because you want to use your Dispatch procs to generate as many additional poison procs as possible, so it makes sense to Envenom first and then use the proc. I could be wrong but that makes most sense to me, and when I asked in the mmo champ thread people supported that view.


Well for the hundred tests and changes I have tried making this is yielding me the highest output yet. This was also supplied by one of the rogues that currently raid in Blood Legion, as when they're time off from raiding he's my guilds raid leader

Until I can find something to have a higher output then this will remain whats out there.

----------


## Apocalypse59

SVN isn't working for me. Using the checkout repository listed below and on your Google Code page. Have tried multiple versions of this and none are correct.

http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...vn/PQRotation/ nerder-pqr-profiles-read-only

----------


## Nerder

```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt
```

is for the rogues


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
```

is for the reworked monk... the rogue one has been posted up for a long time

----------


## Apocalypse59

> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/rogues.txt
> ```
> 
> is for the rogues
> 
> 
> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
> ...


Thank you!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Uhhh, I assume you know how to use an SVN =P the rogue pack can be used for leveling from what I've been told. The mut/comb seperate profiles are made for raiding lvl 90


I actually had no problem with using the Mut/Combat profiles for leveling. With some minor tweaks, but not much needed changed. The Rogue Pack might be the better option though for leveling - I'll have to keep an eye on the rotation.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Yup, after some testing the Rogue Pack is the far superior leveling choice. Just really spectacular profiles all the way around.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Uhhh, I assume you know how to use an SVN =P the rogue pack can be used for leveling from what I've been told. The mut/comb seperate profiles are made for raiding lvl 90


I tried to update through SVN but the Rogue-portion didnt want to get downloaded, so I went and got another one in your svn but that one includes Mutilate and Combat only. Mutilate works fine as it is though.

----------


## andreaspts

Hey Nerder!

seems like i have a problem with the rogue multilate profile today.. it dosent apply leeching posion. it does crippin instead. how come?

----------


## Starkey2009

tried the pack rogue combat for leveling pretty cool, only things i came across was doesn't use 5 CP or the self heal, just wondering if anyone has a modded version of it im only lvl 41

----------


## Monkeyfist

> As of right now these are the only profiles that I have worked on. I believe the rogue is complete, and the boomkin. The enhance and fury are a kind of work in progress yet I don't receive feedback to know what needs to be done... please leave a comment on what needs improvement or what you think of the profiles!
> 
> Everything is now also hosted on my SVN so the link below should make things easier for you to update!
> / - nerder-pqr-profiles - For the community! - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Text document to download from PQR itself is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Call me stupid or just blind, but I really can not find the download links to these profiles, I click the googløcode links you've provided but only get a list of them then, no files to DL.

Also, don't know if any of you have the same issue but everytime I try to use PQR now, I click the launcher -> log in -> click on Select, but then it comes up as "Disabled" and I can't choose any of the profiles? I've tried updating both the launcher and offsets but still no luck... Any suggestions?

----------


## Nerder

> Call me stupid or just blind, but I really can not find the download links to these profiles, I click the googløcode links you've provided but only get a list of them then, no files to DL.
> 
> Also, don't know if any of you have the same issue but everytime I try to use PQR now, I click the launcher -> log in -> click on Select, but then it comes up as "Disabled" and I can't choose any of the profiles? I've tried updating both the launcher and offsets but still no luck... Any suggestions?


That URL posted above is used from PQR itself. All you do is go into the Rotation Editor, click download profile from URL and paste that in there and click OK

----------


## Nerder

> Hey Nerder!
> 
> seems like i have a problem with the rogue multilate profile today.. it dosent apply leeching posion. it does crippin instead. how come?


All of that stuff is modified through the nova frame, once you have the profile loaded just type /nova in chat and it'll come up with the frame to make edits

----------


## Monkeyfist

Yeah thanks  :Big Grin:  I figured that out, but now I can't get PQR to work... it says "disabled" every time I wanna start a profile in game :S As in it always goes in to Edit mode instead of letting me use the profiles

----------


## tbdbitlfan

Hey Nerder, love your profiles. Would it be possible to add a check in the Recuperate portion of the Mutilate profile to check if the player has the buff before casting it again? I'm seeing if it already has the Recuperate buff up, it will sometimes keep trying to cast it if it still meets to conditions to cast it. However, if the buff has more time on it than refreshing it will give it is unable to cast it as you get the "A more powerful spell is already active" message until you are able to cast it. This stops the rotation completely as it is stuck trying to cast Recuperate until it is able to.

To make this more clear, what I'm seeing is if I have Recuperate checked in the options at 75% health and 3 combo point threshold if it casts it at 5CP this means that Recuperate will be up for 30 seconds. Immediately after, once it is at 3CP it will continually try to cast Recuperate again, but the game won't let it as a 3CP Recuperate gives you 18 seconds and you still have >18 seconds left on the buff. This stops your rotation completely as it becomes stuck trying to cast Recuperate over and over again until the time left on the buff goes below 18 seconds. I hope I explained that clearly.

Also with the Mutilate profile, I'm seeing on pulls that Envenom is being cast as the first finisher whereas the profile used to always make sure Slice and Dice was up before casting it. I'm not sure if this is intentional or not, but it first started to occur after your recent pooling and Envenom changes.

I hope this helps.

----------


## Nerder

Yeah, I swore that the buff checks were in there but I guess not, I will make those changes later today when I get home

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## spud72

Yeah I have been waiting on the DK profiles along with the resto shaman and mage profiles for PQR. My hand was killing me from smashing all those buttons again...lol.

----------


## Nerder

I made the fixes for Envenom/Recup

----------


## vitalic

What are people doing for assassination aoe situations? You are supposed to keep rupture up on multiple targets but my LUA knowledge isn't that advanced so not sure what is possible, how do the warlocks etc. do multi-dotting perhaps some similar logic could work?

----------


## fddbzz

> What are people doing for assassination aoe situations? You are supposed to keep rupture up on multiple targets but my LUA knowledge isn't that advanced so not sure what is possible, how do the warlocks etc. do multi-dotting perhaps some similar logic could work?


if is more then 6 mobs, then u use FoK.
if is =< 6 mobs, then u FoK once or twice to apply poison, then apply Rupture DoT on all of em. repeat

----------


## mmmmbakes

Nerder,

Your mutilate profile is top-notch. Thank you for the free profile and constant support. I would like to suggest a little code to take into account the T15 4-set bonus which is that all spells that require energy cost 40% less when Shadow Blades is active.

Would it be possible to ditch the capping/pooling when Shadow Blades is active for it to constantly spam Mutilate to generate combo points and immediately cast Envenom at 5 or more stacks? The whole point of this is to not get energy capped and get as many CP builders and finishers as much as possible. Likewise this is the same thing that should happen with dispatch when the enemy is <35% health.

Please consider this suggestion.

Anticipating your positive response!

----------


## Starkey2009

> I actually had no problem with using the Mut/Combat profiles for leveling. With some minor tweaks, but not much needed changed. The Rogue Pack might be the better option though for leveling - I'll have to keep an eye on the rotation.


could you send me your version im still leveling my rogue and im having issues with the pack

----------


## Nerder

> Nerder,
> 
> Your mutilate profile is top-notch. Thank you for the free profile and constant support. I would like to suggest a little code to take into account the T15 4-set bonus which is that all spells that require energy cost 40% less when Shadow Blades is active.
> 
> Would it be possible to ditch the capping/pooling when Shadow Blades is active for it to constantly spam Mutilate to generate combo points and immediately cast Envenom at 5 or more stacks? The whole point of this is to not get energy capped and get as many CP builders and finishers as much as possible. Likewise this is the same thing that should happen with dispatch when the enemy is <35% health.
> 
> Please consider this suggestion.
> 
> Anticipating your positive response!


Made a slight change, you can do an update. Hopefully that helps what you were saying, pretty much its going to spam mut/disp while shadowblades is active unless you're at 5 CP/5 Anticipation charges then it'll either go for the rupture refresh or just cast Envenom so you're not wasting CPs

I just got my 2piece for t15 last night so havent seen anything with that yet. Trying to raid on the rogue but cant find a raiding guild my time, and LFR hates me with gear haha.

----------


## Dozza

nvm .. problem solved

----------


## Nerder

Mut profile updated to 2.1

Added a newer Redirect code and boss events for ToT, will cast Feint during AoE moments and Cloak for Ionization precast

Thanks to Morlock

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

You left both redirect codes in there.

----------


## Morl0ck

> You left both redirect codes in there.


It shouldn't affect it

----------


## Nerder

> You left both redirect codes in there.


Yes, yes I did. One is for mouseover and the other will only trigger right after a quick swap and the old target with 3+

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Getting an error on the Target Dummy, removing Redirect from rotation fixes it.

----------


## Nerder

> Getting an error on the Target Dummy, removing Redirect from rotation fixes it.


I havent fixed that because it doesnt really cause any issues. All that its doing is saying that the combo point checks are nil when its trying to get a number comparison

----------


## fddbzz

```
Date: 2013-05-01 09:33:10
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 651
Message: [string "if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 then ..."] line 21:
   attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
   [string "if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 then ..."]:21: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```

keep getting this error, and in PQI, it keep spamming 'proc: dispatch'
it keep trying to find target, unless i turn on pause cooldown in nova.
what should i do?

thanks for your great profile.

edit: nvm, after i removed the redirect code, the pause cooldown works fine again.!

----------


## spawnpl

wow the boomkin profile is amazing, I was using alpha and your profile is 100 times better no joke. Just wondering if you will made PQR profile for it, where we can enable and disable cooldowns etc. I also noticed it casts starsurge when you set it to 75 pre lunar at the start of the fight, it should cast wrath..

----------


## Apocalypse59

> could you send me your version im still leveling my rogue and im having issues with the pack


I'm using the Rogue Pack directly from Nerder's SVN.

Here is the link - https://code.google.com/p/nerder-pqr...ate%253Dclosed

Hope this helps.

----------


## Starkey2009

> I'm using the Rogue Pack directly from Nerder's SVN.
> 
> Here is the link - https://code.google.com/p/nerder-pqr...ate%253Dclosed
> 
> Hope this helps.


i get errors when i try and download it says unable to load rotation / ability list. The XML is not well-formed.

----------


## Maingar

Yep im getting the same error when try to use SVN, Anyway great job Nerder

----------


## Nerder

> Yep im getting the same error when try to use SVN, Anyway great job Nerder




```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/Old%20Profiles/Nerder%5BRoguePack%5D_ROGUE_Abilities.xml
```

Paste that in the "Download Profile from URL..." under rotation editor in PQR itself.

----------


## Nerder

> wow the boomkin profile is amazing, I was using alpha and your profile is 100 times better no joke. Just wondering if you will made PQR profile for it, where we can enable and disable cooldowns etc. I also noticed it casts starsurge when you set it to 75 pre lunar at the start of the fight, it should cast wrath..


I stopped working on that because they made theirs, hah. As far as the starsurge though, I was under the impression that you cast the starsurge because once it hits lunar the starsurge is reset so you get a double cast within that short time

----------


## Starkey2009

> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/Old%20Profiles/Nerder%5BRoguePack%5D_ROGUE_Abilities.xml
> ```
> 
> Paste that in the "Download Profile from URL..." under rotation editor in PQR itself.


Thanks that worked

----------


## spawnpl

> I stopped working on that because they made theirs, hah. As far as the starsurge though, I was under the impression that you cast the starsurge because once it hits lunar the starsurge is reset so you get a double cast within that short time



The rotation is from simcraft and other sources, your profile is amazing but would there be a chance for you to make a PQInterface Profile for it with only couple couple settings like healthstone, barskin, starfall, cooldowns w/ beserking, renewal. 

You said something about they made their own profile, would they be able to share it, I don't mind donating for the profile if that's what it takes. I'm looking for a top notch profile starting heroic modes and I need the profile to pump out the most dps.

----------


## Nerder

> The rotation is from simcraft and other sources, your profile is amazing but would there be a chance for you to make a PQInterface Profile for it with only couple couple settings like healthstone, barskin, starfall, cooldowns w/ beserking, renewal. 
> 
> You said something about they made their own profile, would they be able to share it, I don't mind donating for the profile if that's what it takes. I'm looking for a top notch profile starting heroic modes and I need the profile to pump out the most dps.


I usually use mine with the nova frame, so some of those you're asking for are already there. Just type /nova in game

----------


## cpowroks

Hey Nerder, heres a fantastic way to manage redirect that i developed.



```

if not redirect then    redirect = CreateFrame("Frame")endlocal frame = redirectframe:RegisterEvent("UNIT_COMBO_POINTS")frame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...)if event == "UNIT_COMBO_POINTS" then        cps = GetComboPoints("player")    endend)local ComboPoints = GetComboPoints("player", "target")if UnitExists("Target")and ComboPoints ~= cps then    _castSpell(73981,"target")end 



```

----------


## garoboldy

> Hey, thanks for testing and its awesome that you like it! I've been messing around with the new GUI function that Bu_ba came up with, not sure if you saw it yet. But after I get it all figured out and implemented on my main profiles I'll get to the shaman also. Then I can incorporate the heals in there as far as ele or resto, I dont really play them much and could possibly go down the road of working on that but all the other profiles I've been working on have been requests also, so I like to finish in order. I mean if its just a small update to an existing profile, then I will definitely take my time to update it for the community.
> 
> Keep an eye out though, I might do Ele sham next. (Is there even profiles for that right now? if so I'd test it first prior to doing anything, not the biggest fan of re creating the wheel)


Rogue still not working from the SVN...



> Message: [string "if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 then ..."]:21: attempt to compare number with nilTime: 05/06/13 10:27:14
> Count: 43
> Stack: [string "if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 then ..."]:21: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...

----------


## Sphinctinator

Want to start off by saying thanks for your wonderful profiles nerder.

2: for the rogue combat and assassination profiles, is there any way to make an option for using Expose armor every 30 seconds?

----------


## andreaspts

just migrated from human to troll.. and racials aint working with Profile? cant see any option in the Assa Options either :Frown:

----------


## Nerder

Im in the process of creating a new rogue profile and ill add the racial along with expose armor. This one right now seems to be a little better in dps for me.




```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/WIPRogue.txt
```

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

> Rogue still not working from the SVN...



I found that this was a problem with the toggles in the frames. There is an issue with the Cooldown toggle having two buttons selected, one of which is the same as the AoE toggle. Uncheck one of them before you start the fight and you should be good.

----------


## Nerder

> I found that this was a problem with the toggles in the frames. There is an issue with the Cooldown toggle having two buttons selected, one of which is the same as the AoE toggle. Uncheck one of them before you start the fight and you should be good.


Ahh, I didnt think of specifying this... I always hit ctrl before right shift, so it does the cooldowns, where as right shift before ctrl would just be AoE

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey buddy, I am trying to download your druid profile from the SVN, for some reason it's not working. Did I miss something? Thanks!

----------


## fddbzz

hey nerder,
i'm getting error while trying to download your rework profile through PQR.
and I downloaded the file manually, but the troll/orc racial doesn't seems to work.
It doesn't cast berserking during CD bursting period.

----------


## Nerder

The racials havent been added yet, that rework was before the posts and ive only been on my phone today

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ikool

> Im in the process of creating a new rogue profile and ill add the racial along with expose armor. This one right now seems to be a little better in dps for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/WIPRogue.txt
> ```
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Hey Nerder,

would love to see PQI support in the new one  :Smile: 

Thx 4 your work !

----------


## Apocalypse59

Seems like the Boomkin profile is no longer working. It could be something on my end though.

----------


## Resignedgod

So this is a pretty well done profile, tops dps in lfr when I'm lazy, doesn't quite keep up with my manual rotation but then again I wouldn't expect it to. I only have one small irk with it and that's during execute phase, it backstabs and backstabs and backstabs well past 5 anticipation stacks and doesnt stop until a rupture has to be refreshed wasting combo points.

----------


## Nerder

> So this is a pretty well done profile, tops dps in lfr when I'm lazy, doesn't quite keep up with my manual rotation but then again I wouldn't expect it to. I only have one small irk with it and that's during execute phase, it backstabs and backstabs and backstabs well past 5 anticipation stacks and doesnt stop until a rupture has to be refreshed wasting combo points.


are you talking about the subtlety profile? If so I never even bothered making a "top end" raid profile for subtlety. The only one I focused was assassination

----------


## Resignedgod

> are you talking about the subtlety profile? If so I never even bothered making a "top end" raid profile for subtlety. The only one I focused was assassination


No, I'm talking about the assassination one. It just spams dispatch at execute phase well past 5 anticipation stacks almost every time.

----------


## Nerder

Whats the name of the profile, cause the ones I use dont do that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

> No, I'm talking about the assassination one. It just spams dispatch at execute phase well past 5 anticipation stacks almost every time.


Only time I've seen something like this is when the "Pooling and clipping" option is turned on - this builds to 5 stacks of anticipation before it will use envenom.

----------


## Resignedgod

Assassination (Nerder[RoguePack] I'll try downloading a new version off your svn, might of been changes or something went wonky with the download not sure.

----------


## 11452939

Good day. Won't load control panel from the PQInterface yesterday when turned off everything worked.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Boomkin profile is still broken, worked at the start of patch 5.2 perfectly. Do you mind taking a look at it when you can Nerder?

Thanks.

----------


## Nerder

Just to let everyone know, I'm no longer going to play World of Warcraft anymore. I apologize for your inconveniences but that means no more real support on improving the profiles.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Just to let everyone know, I'm no longer going to play World of Warcraft anymore. I apologize for your inconveniences but that means no more real support on improving the profiles.


Damn, this is a huge loss to the PQR community.
Best of luck in your future en devours.

----------


## fzU

sad to read, any1 seen good rogue profiles?

----------


## djancoek

Terrible news, I hope you reconsider but wish you the best. Your profiles are excellent. I hope some other talented member picks up the mantle.

----------


## andreaspts

holy shit, who is gonna dps for me now? xD

----------


## Apocalypse59

> holy shit, who is gonna dps for me now? xD


I'm wondering the same thing. My Rogue and Boomkin are pretty much getting shelved.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have made an assassination profile for my personal use that I will release in light of this news, sadly can't help with the boomy though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Just to let everyone know, I'm no longer going to play World of Warcraft anymore. I apologize for your inconveniences but that means no more real support on improving the profiles.


Wow nerder, this is very sad. You were a tremendous help. Good luck in the future!

----------


## vitalic

Given that Nerder is no longer working on his assassination profile, here is my updated Blinded assassination profile for 5.3: Blinded_Rogue_5.3.rar

I haven't touched Combat so not sure if that is working

Features I added:

- Better CD toggle (on/boss only/off)
- Fixed engineering gloves issue
- Fan of Knives (hold left control)
- Smart Auto restealth when leaving combat
- Auto-targeting in combat
- Use spare combo points on slice/recupe when switching targets
- Redirect
- Vanish > Mutilate (only on bosses)
- Much better energy pooling, envenom/rupture management
- Better anticipation usage
- Better opener/cooldown usage
- Auto poisons
- Tricks of the Trade

As far as I'm aware this is the only muti profile that does the proper opener and perfect buff management

Credits: Blinded for the original profile, Nerder for some codes



I've also released a different version for people with T15 4pc set bonus, which uses a different opener to align Vendetta/Shadow Blades:

Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar

Video of rotation in action:




There is no fancy shit like PQI integration, I have no plans to do that, if you want to change something or remove the crap i added edit the profile yourself

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ... As far as I'm aware this is the only muti profile that does the proper opener and perfect buff management ...


Challenge Accepted!

----------


## vitalic

> Challenge Accepted!


I tried your profile out and it wouldn't use cooldowns on the training dummy, aside from that the opener was wrong (used two mutilates before putting rupture up) and there was no energy pooling, it cast envenom right before rupture was about to fall off. Don't base anything off noxxic/icy veins, they are awful.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Given that Nerder is no longer working on his assassination profile, here is my updated Blinded assassination profile for 5.3: Blinded_Rogue_5.3.rar
> 
> I haven't touched Combat so not sure if that is working
> 
> Features I added:
> 
> - Fan of Knives (hold left control)
> - Smart Auto restealth when leaving combat
> - Auto-targeting in combat
> ...


Thanks for sharing bro, +rep.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I tried your profile out and it wouldn't use cooldowns on the training dummy, aside from that the opener was wrong (used two mutilates before putting rupture up) and there was no energy pooling, it cast envenom right before rupture was about to fall off. Don't base anything off noxxic/icy veins, they are awful.


And with information like that, and other tips from the community I can now improve it =)

----------


## fddbzz

> 


where's the slice and dice in your buff? :confused:

----------


## vitalic

> where's the slice and dice in your buff? :confused:


It was up already, the uptime is 100% always, think I started the combat log late on that boss kill so it bugged

----------


## vitalic

> And with information like that, and other tips from the community I can now improve it =)


There are so many little things to think about with assassination, I've been playing a Rogue since the launch of Wrath and the spec is more deceptively complex now than it has ever been, I don't think you can make a profile for it based off of a website, it takes a lot of trial and error to get it even close to optimal, and a lot of reading and research and watching videos of top 10 world guilds. There are a lot of edge-case things as well which are difficult to code in, for example using Vanish>Mutilate situationally to smooth out dips in Envenom uptime, rather than just using it on cooldown (I haven't managed to nail that yet).

Nerder's profile by the end was the best I've seen but even that has some flaws and the opener was messed up last time I checked. I can't even begin to say how bad most of the Rogue profiles are, like you would never get into an even semi-decent guild with those profiles.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> There are so many little things to think about with assassination, I've been playing a Rogue since the launch of Wrath and the spec is more deceptively complex now than it has ever been, I don't think you can make a profile for it based off of a website, it takes a lot of trial and error to get it even close to optimal, and a lot of reading and research and watching videos of top 10 world guilds. There are a lot of edge-case things as well which are difficult to code in, for example using Vanish>Mutilate situationally to smooth out dips in Envenom uptime, rather than just using it on cooldown (I haven't managed to nail that yet).
> 
> Nerder's profile by the end was the best I've seen but even that has some flaws and the opener was messed up last time I checked. I can't even begin to say how bad most of the Rogue profiles are, like you would never get into an even semi-decent guild with those profiles.


Well I certainly have my work cut out for me then, I have every confidence that my profile will get there.

----------


## fddbzz

cuteone's profile are actually pair with nerder's profile if you test it on dummy.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

and I am a perfectionist, albeit lazy lol

----------


## vitalic

> cuteone's profile are actually pair with nerder's profile if you test it on dummy.


training dummies are unreliable, especially for assassination, you need to use WoL or something similar to look at the important metrics like envenom and rupture up time, a lot of the small dps gains won't even be noticeable on a training dummy, but they will be on a 5 minute+ fight with full raid buffs/potions/bloodlust etc

----------


## Resignedgod

> training dummies are unreliable, especially for assassination, you need to use WoL or something similar to look at the important metrics like envenom and rupture up time, a lot of the small dps gains won't even be noticeable on a training dummy, but they will be on a 5 minute+ fight with full raid buffs/potions/bloodlust etc


You profiles pretty sexy, and finally a profile that actually pools and keeps rupture up, could only use the others for lfr when lazy. Only thing is I think the CD's hotkey is broken. Can't turn them off after turning them on, they just keep auto using on bosses at the wrong times. Just doing them manually now instead.

----------


## Sphinctinator

> training dummies are unreliable, especially for assassination, you need to use WoL or something similar to look at the important metrics like envenom and rupture up time, a lot of the small dps gains won't even be noticeable on a training dummy, but they will be on a 5 minute+ fight with full raid buffs/potions/bloodlust etc


your profile does not work for me at all. :-( I start it and it keeps going "cannot use that ability" and he sits there and auto attacks

----------


## vitalic

> You profiles pretty sexy, and finally a profile that actually pools and keeps rupture up, could only use the others for lfr when lazy. Only thing is I think the CD's hotkey is broken. Can't turn them off after turning them on, they just keep auto using on bosses at the wrong times. Just doing them manually now instead.


Yes that was just a personal preference, I didn't want to have to toggle cds on for every boss in LFR so I just made it always use CDs on bosses, will fix that so it works the same as Blinded's original profile




> your profile does not work for me at all. :-( I start it and it keeps going "cannot use that ability" and he sits there and auto attacks


Try removing Assassination : Gloves from the rotation if you don't have engineering, I think that causes the profile to break not sure why

*Edit:* Uploaded a new version: Blinded_Rogue_5.3.rar

Fixed the issue with engineering gloves breaking the profile
Fixed the CD toggle and it can now be on, off or boss only
Tweaked Vanish to only be used when Envenom has fallen off and you need combo points
Tweaked Vendetta to not be used when Rupture is close to falling off

----------


## Resignedgod

> Yes that was just a personal preference, I didn't want to have to toggle cds on for every boss in LFR so I just made it always use CDs on bosses, will fix that so it works the same as Blinded's original profile
> 
> 
> 
> Try removing Assassination : Gloves from the rotation if you don't have engineering, I think that causes the profile to break not sure why
> 
> *Edit:* Uploaded a new version: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! (had to use a different host as mediafire is playing up for me)
> 
> Fixed the issue with engineering gloves breaking the profile
> ...


Thank you very much, I really appreciate you releasing your profile and the quality of it.

----------


## vitalic

> Thank you very much, I really appreciate you releasing your profile and the quality of it.


No worries, if anyone has some feedback it would be good as I haven't had a chance to test it in a real raid environment

Also added credit to Blinded and Nerder in my original post

----------


## fddbzz

> *Edit:* Uploaded a new version: Blinded_Rogue_5.3.rar
> 
> Fixed the issue with engineering gloves breaking the profile
> Fixed the CD toggle and it can now be on, off or boss only
> Tweaked Vanish to only be used when Envenom has fallen off and you need combo points
> Tweaked Vendetta to not be used when Rupture is close to falling off


hey vitalic, just notice u had your own profile, tried it out.
the energy pooling and combo points were amazing! great job! and thanks for releasing it
btw, is there anyway you can make the profile to cast more multilate/dispatch during shadowblades phase with T15 4sets?
i noticed my energy almost cap or stayed above 80 when i toggle CD on.

Thanks again.

----------


## vitalic

> hey vitalic, just notice u had your own profile, tried it out.
> the energy pooling and combo points were amazing! great job! and thanks for releasing it
> btw, is there anyway you can make the profile to cast more multilate/dispatch during shadowblades phase with T15 4sets?
> i noticed my energy almost cap or stayed above 80 when i toggle CD on.
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks for the feedback. As far as I'm aware the basic principles of the rotation still apply during Shadow Blades with 4pc, unless you want to waste combo points or overlap Envenom I'm not sure how you would use up that energy. It should in theory never cap energy because I have a check which ensures it casts Envenom before your energy gets too high.

If you can provide some evidence why that is wrong I would be happy to look into it. It may be that you should just overlap Envenom during Shadow Blades in order to use as many combo point generating abilities as possible, in which case I will need to make a small change.

----------


## andreaspts

AOE seems broken.... dosent aoe at all

----------


## vitalic

> AOE seems broken.... dosent aoe at all


Yeh that is how it was with Blinded's original profile, I guess he never got around to implementing AOE for assassination. 

I added Fan of Knives which is activated by holding left ctrl, so you can use that in AOE situations. Or for less than 6 mobs situations just switch between different mobs and the rotation will do Mutilate > Rupture as it should do. I'm not sure there is any better way to do AOE but I'm open to ideas. I will make the AOE toggle switch to Fan of Knives though so you have the option of using the permanent toggle or holding the modifier if you just need a quick Fan of Knives cast.

The other Rogue profiles seem to have AOE modes but they are useless, they cast Crimson Tempest which is a dps loss for Assassination.

----------


## andreaspts

FoK untill 5cp's then that other aoe dmg thingy... forgot the name-.- but as nerder has it. and it would be awesome if u could get hes "option bar" also on the minimap.. 

but check nerders AOE rotation. its perfect

----------


## vitalic

> FoK untill 5cp's then that other aoe dmg thingy... forgot the name-.- but as nerder has it. and it would be awesome if u could get hes "option bar" also on the minimap.. 
> 
> but check nerders AOE rotation. its perfect


Actually Crimson Tempest shouldn't be used, Nerder's profile and any other profile using it is wrong. This is what you should be doing for AOE (source EJ/MMO-C):




> Q: What rotation should I be using on multiple mobs?
> A: 2-3 targets: 2x Muti > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on all targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.
> A: 5+ targets: 2x FoK > Rupture. Repeat this cycle on 3 targets while weaving Envenom to maintain SnD. FoK spam during Envenom.


I haven't really thought of an elegant way of automating this yet. If you wanted to continue using Crimson Tempest regardless you could cast CT yourself at 5cps.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

You would need a way to essentially tab target for the most part, once that is figured out the rest would be simple.

...and thanks for your suggestions vitalic my profile is doing much better now.

EDIT: Come to think of it TargetNearestEnemy() may work...

----------


## vitalic

> You would need a way to essentially tab target for the most part, once that is figured out the rest would be simple.
> 
> ...and thanks for your suggestions vitalic my profile is doing much better now.
> .


Nice, I was going to point you towards this post by Nerder actually: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2721772 ([PQR] Rogue/Enhance/Fury/Boomkin profiles)

That simcraft is pretty solid so not a bad thing to check your profile conforms to it.




> EDIT: Come to think of it TargetNearestEnemy() may work...


For switching targets it would work, but you would have to keep track of 3 mobs at all times and then cast Envenom/FoK spam once you've Ruptured them all, I'm not sure if anything similar has been done for other classes because I don't like the sound of doing that from scratch.

I think a compromise will have to be made, where you have two different aoe modes (the 2-3 and the 5+), the tab-targeting/mob selection will be done by the player and the profile will just get Rupture up using Mutilate or FoK, and if Rupture is up then try to build to 5cps and Envenom as normal. That would mean you just have to tab target immediately after the Rupture goes up, so that the next global is Mutilate or FoK (depending on the mode) on a fresh target.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have some ideas on how to do it, if they work out everyone is more than welcome to use.

----------


## vitalic

> I have some ideas on how to do it, if they work out everyone is more than welcome to use.


That would be awesome. I will be amazed if it's possible though (at least with auto-targeting), I get the feeling this is something you could only do properly with HonorBuddy or something that has access to the game state in memory.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok code could probably be refined more, especially since the auto target selection sometimes jumps between 2 targets for a sec before settling but here is a proof of concept...
I current just have this setup as another ability, could also probably be made into a function but all this is is the target/rupture tick tracking and switcher.


```
if mtar1==nil or not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	mtar1 = 0
	mtar1name = 0
	mrup1 = 999
end
if mtar2==nil or not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	mtar2 = 0
	mtar2name = 0
	mrup2 = 999
end
if mtar3==nil or not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	mtar3 = 0
	mtar3name = 0
	mrup3 = 999
end
----Dead/Non-Existant Target Check
	if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
		if UnitExists("target") then
			ctar = UnitGUID("target")
			ctarname = UnitName("target")
			if UnitDebuffID(t,1943,p) then
				crupr = (select(7, UnitDebuffID(t,1943,p)) - GetTime()) 
			else
				crupr = 0
			end
			if mtar1 ~= 0 and not UnitExists(mtar1name) then
				mtar1 = 0
				mtar1name = 0
				mrup1 = 999
			end
			if mtar2 ~= 0 and not UnitExists(mtar2name) then
				mtar2 = 0
				mtar2name = 0
				mrup2 = 999
			end
			if mtar3 ~= 0 and not UnitExists(mtar3name) then
				mtar3 = 0
				mtar3name = 0
				mrup3 = 999
			end
			----Target Tracking and Assignment
			if ctar ~= mtar1 and ctar ~= mtar2 and ctar ~= mtar3 then
				if mtar1==0 then
					mtar1 = ctar
					mtar1name = ctarname
				end
				if mtar2==0 then
					mtar2 = ctar
					mtar2name = ctarname
				end
				if mtar3==0 then
					mtar3 = ctar
					mtar3name = ctarname
				end
			end
			----Target Rupture Tracking and Switch
			if ctar == mtar1 and crupr > 3 and (mrup2 > 3 or mrup3 > 3) then
				mrup1 = crupr
				TargetNearestEnemy()
			end
			if ctar == mtar2 and crupr > 3 and (mrup1 > 3 or mrup3 > 3) then
				mrup2 = crupr
				TargetNearestEnemy()
			end
			if ctar == mtar3 and crupr > 3 and (mrup1 > 3 or mrup2 > 3) then
				mrup3 = crupr
				--TargetNearestEnemy()
			end
			----Direct Target Rupture Refreash
			if mrup1 <= 3 then
				TargetUnit(mtar1name)
			end
			if mrup2 <= 3 then
				TargetUnit(mtar1name)
			end
			if mrup3 <= 3 then
				TargetUnit(mtar1name)
			end	
		end
	end
```

----------


## vitalic

> Ok code could probably be refined more, especially since the auto target selection sometimes jumps between 2 targets for a sec before settling but here is a proof of concept...
> I current just have this setup as another ability, could also probably be made into a function but all this is is the target/rupture tick tracking and switcher.


Any chance you could explain this functionality? I can't really see how it would work past getting Rupture up on an initial three targets. And would it not clash given the UnitName value is going to be the same if you are attacking multiple mobs with the same name?

----------


## starl1te

> No worries, if anyone has some feedback it would be good as I haven't had a chance to test it in a real raid environment
> 
> Also added credit to Blinded and Nerder in my original post


Great profile. First off you should make your own post with it, it's lost in this (dead) thread. It's the only proper rogue raiding profile by a long shot, so needs more visibility.

We both had the same idea, I too have been manually tweaking Blinded profiles all the way from the Aug pre-Panda patch, since nothing else has come out, kept his sub and combat going too. Sadly I can't code so they are very simplistic, I ignore any obscure dispatch management, pooling and don't code for anticipation at all, still it seems to have the same envenom uptime and dps (on dummy) as yours.

Now for suggestions:

I don't get the reqs for vendetta. 12 rupture, energy? it's important to stuff as many vendettas into the fight as possible before the boss dies, not wait for (sometimes quite a few) sec while it's sitting ready off CD. More importantly, you cast Shadowblades before vendetta by a few sec... and by the 6th minute they are completely desynced and an entire SB goes off without a 30% buff (ven is still on CD). You REALLY need them to go off at the exact same time, at zero min then again at 6 and 12 if the fight lasts that long. its just a noticeable dps loss not to.

then you may want to put tricks to focus (it's a PITA trying to tricks manually). you want to make sure gloves don't trigger in stealth, otherwise they'll go off while still running to boss sometimes.

----------


## Sphinctinator

> No worries, if anyone has some feedback it would be good as I haven't had a chance to test it in a real raid environment
> 
> Also added credit to Blinded and Nerder in my original post


The profile seems good so far.

I will be testing your profile vs Cute's vs nerders on heroic ToT tonight. 

Will post results.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Mine will not do good, please wait for my update before testing as the one I am working on is on par with vitalic's

----------


## Sphinctinator

> Mine will not do good, please wait for my update before testing as the one I am working on is on par with vitalic's


Oh man. The gauntlet has been thrown.

(I can't wait)

----------


## Resignedgod

> No worries, if anyone has some feedback it would be good as I haven't had a chance to test it in a real raid environment
> 
> Also added credit to Blinded and Nerder in my original post


Right, so I tested this on raid night on normal. The profile performed really well but I did find a few small quirks. Vendetta and SB don't line up properly and as someone else said, by the 6th one it is off by far and misses out on a lot of dmg with them being seperated. And also, my raid doesn't have the armor debuff passively (druid or war) so I had to try and manually snipe them in between the rotation and was pretty hard to manage to keep up. I know the last part is just a personal issue since my raid comp is that way but I can't really code to fix that. Overall it's a good profile and the vanishes are timed well for the extra CB's between downtime etc. It was above nerders (not testing the others as the rest of the rogue profiles on here are terrible even for lfr)

----------


## vitalic

> Great profile. First off you should make your own post with it, it's lost in this (dead) thread. It's the only proper rogue raiding profile by a long shot, so needs more visibility.
> 
> We both had the same idea, I too have been manually tweaking Blinded profiles all the way from the Aug pre-Panda patch, since nothing else has come out, kept his sub and combat going too. Sadly I can't code so they are very simplistic, I ignore any obscure dispatch management, pooling and don't code for anticipation at all, still it seems to have the same envenom uptime and dps (on dummy) as yours.
> 
> Now for suggestions:
> 
> I don't get the reqs for vendetta. 12 rupture, energy? it's important to stuff as many vendettas into the fight as possible before the boss dies, not wait for (sometimes quite a few) sec while it's sitting ready off CD. More importantly, you cast Shadowblades before vendetta by a few sec... and by the 6th minute they are completely desynced and an entire SB goes off without a 30% buff (ven is still on CD). You REALLY need them to go off at the exact same time, at zero min then again at 6 and 12 if the fight lasts that long. its just a noticeable dps loss not to.
> 
> then you may want to put tricks to focus (it's a PITA trying to tricks manually). you want to make sure gloves don't trigger in stealth, otherwise they'll go off while still running to boss sometimes.


Useful feedback, thanks. Now I think about it the Vendetta requirements could cause problems on longer fights, the idea came from various people saying they ensure Vendetta lines up with a full Rupture refresh so that Envenom uptime is as high as possible during it, but if this is causing unacceptable delays I think that kind of micro-management might be best done by the player using the CD toggle. I will remove the Rupture/energy check on Vendetta and add a stealth check on gloves.

Regarding the opener, my understanding is that the optimal rotation is Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation, in which case Vendetta is always going to be delayed by two globals on the first Shadow Blades, I will double check but I think that is what the profile should be doing.

For now I think it's useful to keep discussion in this thread because we are talking about Rogue profile development in general, I'm not sure how long-term I will be developing my profile (I wouldn't have been in the first place if there had been any high quality ones), so reluctant to make a separate thread at this stage. 




> Right, so I tested this on raid night on normal. The profile performed really well but I did find a few small quirks. Vendetta and SB don't line up properly and as someone else said, by the 6th one it is off by far and misses out on a lot of dmg with them being seperated. And also, my raid doesn't have the armor debuff passively (druid or war) so I had to try and manually snipe them in between the rotation and was pretty hard to manage to keep up. I know the last part is just a personal issue since my raid comp is that way but I can't really code to fix that. Overall it's a good profile and the vanishes are timed well for the extra CB's between downtime etc. It was above nerders (not testing the others as the rest of the rogue profiles on here are terrible even for lfr)


Thanks, glad to hear the Vanish change worked ok, that was a fairly small tweak but should hopefully result in a smoother rotation. Regarding Expose Armor, you should be able to pause the rotation by holding left alt, which would give you the chance to get the debuff up, I think the pause might be broken though need to double check. I might add EA later, but priority will be to add Tricks on focus.

*Edit:*  Released a new version with some of the changes mentioned above, plus a couple of improvements
Blinded_Rogue_5.3.rar

- Added Tricks of the Trade on focus
- Stealth check on cds
- AOE toggle works, just switches to Fan of Knives for now
- Changed some checks on Blades/Vendetta so they should line up better
- Added some conditionals for Anticipation/Shadow Blades to avoid combo point wastage
- Added energy regen check on Blindside procs to avoid energy capping during Shadow Blades
- Tweaked energy pooling slightly to get in more Envenoms during Vendetta
- Fixed issue where it would cast two Vanishes back to back thus wasting combo points
- Pause button (Left Alt) works as intended

----------


## starl1te

Right, anyone serious about raiding should be using CDs manually anyways, reason being most bosses in pandaria have too many mechanics the bot has no way of accounting for - imagine blowing CDs right before Lei Shen or one of the twins goes immune. I just macro Ven/SB and press it manually the moment they come off CD, unless the fight dictates a delay.

As for ven/SB syncing, I don't think it's much of a debate... I'm sure there is some minor benefit to delaying ven for just the right conditions, but it's just going to be minor. it's a 30 sec duration, not going to make a big difference if the energy is 50 or rupture up at the start or 2 sec later. What WILL make a big difference is running an entire SB without a 30% buff, as many times as possible per fight. heck even 3 sec out of 12 without ven buff is noticeable. reason is, SB is a completely ridiculous dps CD with the tier bonus, which most will have by now. lining it up with ven and gloves (as well as trying to manually delay it for sub-35%, big trinket procs, any upcoming boss increased vulnerability, etc), is huge.

My exp armor and tricks code (warning, i dont know how to code)

local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local Enemy = UnitCanAttack("Player","Target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")

if hasTarget and Enemy and not isDead 
and ( UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitIsUnit("target", "boss1") )

then
local waBuff = select(4,UnitDebuffID("Target",113746))

if not waBuff or waBuff < 3 then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(8647)))
end
end

this will (hopefully) cast EA on boss only, if armor debuff not already up from another source. obviously this should be glyphed.

local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(51713)


if UnitExists( "focus" ) and UnitInParty("focus") and not UnitIsDead("focus") and not PQR_IsOutOfSight( "focus", 1 ) then

return true

end

this is used in conjunction with a manual macro that quickly sets / removes focus on my target, target of target or mouseover. It doesnt break if focus is out of sight or too distant, and also if you have to focus an enemy (eg to dps one target and kick the focus).


another thing i did (and this is purely personal preference) is add code nv_feint similar to nv_CDs and nv_multi, so I can press a key and toggle Feint. That way I don't have to manually feint every 7 sec on boss phases where it helps (heroic Jin lightning, durumu maze, etc). I have the elusiveness talent.

local FeintUP = Buff_Check( 1966, "player" )

if nv_feint and not FeintUP then

return true

end

----------


## vitalic

> Right, anyone serious about raiding should be using CDs manually anyways, reason being most bosses in pandaria have too many mechanics the bot has no way of accounting for - imagine blowing CDs right before Lei Shen or one of the twins goes immune. I just macro Ven/SB and press it manually the moment they come off CD, unless the fight dictates a delay.
> 
> As for ven/SB syncing, I don't think it's much of a debate... I'm sure there is some minor benefit to delaying ven for just the right conditions, but it's just going to be minor. it's a 30 sec duration, not going to make a big difference if the energy is 50 or rupture up at the start or 2 sec later. What WILL make a big difference is running an entire SB without a 30% buff, as many times as possible per fight. heck even 3 sec out of 12 without ven buff is noticeable. reason is, SB is a completely ridiculous dps CD with the tier bonus, which most will have by now. lining it up with ven and gloves (as well as trying to manually delay it for sub-35%, big trinket procs, any upcoming boss increased vulnerability, etc), is huge.
> 
> My exp armor and tricks code (warning, i dont know how to code)
> 
> local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
> local Enemy = UnitCanAttack("Player","Target")
> local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
> ...


Good stuff. I will add the LOS check to tricks. Feint toggle is a good idea.

CD usage should be perfect now, the opener adheres to Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation. It sounds like you are advocating Vendetta/Blades to be used together on the opener though, I've not seen any sims or posts that recommend this however. I don't really want to deviate from the standard opener with the assumption that everyone has the 4pc.

----------


## Sphinctinator

Loved the profile, raided heroic ToT with it last night.

First thing i noticed is that it trys capping energy like right off the bat, and if you are lusting and poping a pre-potion/trinkets/set bonus is all going off at once, you want to be spamming your abilities to get that innitial burst....Like the bot would burst 230k but i personally would burst close to 300. It will burst for like 8 seconds then energy pool to like 95 before it starts casting. The other dps gets about 4% ahead of my by that point.

----------


## vitalic

> Loved the profile, raided heroic ToT with it last night.
> 
> First thing i noticed is that it trys capping energy like right off the bat, and if you are lusting and poping a pre-potion/trinkets/set bonus is all going off at once, you want to be spamming your abilities to get that innitial burst....Like the bot would burst 230k but i personally would burst close to 300. It will burst for like 8 seconds then energy pool to like 95 before it starts casting. The other dps gets about 4% ahead of my by that point.


Hmm, 70k difference during burst is not good. It should be better with the latest changes, but you must be doing something differently. If you can explain more what you do during burst I might be able to understand, are you overlapping Envenom? Because when it starts waiting until ~90 energy that is because Envenom buff is up and we have full combo points/Anticipation charges, should it just chain cast Envenoms during Shadow Blades?

Edit: I uploaded a video of the rotation, perhaps this will help people suggest improvements, I think it's pretty tight now.




*Edit 2:*  Pushed a few more changes up, re-download from the previous link. Burst during Blades should be a lot better now, have tweaked the max energy required before Envenom and also refined the Dispatch proc handling. It will ignore Dispatch procs and cast Mutilate instead when the energy/energy regen levels are deemed too high during Shadow Blades, to take into account the 4pc.

----------


## fddbzz

tried it out again, it is still better when i manually toggle the CD myself with my own macro vend+sb( with the profile CD off ). other then the CD part, the regular rotation+energy pooling is perfect  :Big Grin:

----------


## vitalic

> tried it out again, it is still better when i manually toggle the CD myself with my own macro vend+sb( with the profile CD off ). other then the CD part, the regular rotation+energy pooling is perfect


The weird thing is there shouldn't be any difference according to the sims:




> Long duration (450 +/-20%)
> Mut > SnD > Shadow Blades> Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Standard Rotation
> Yields:199,079 dps (error: 134dps)
> Distribution - Max: 226,300, min: 176,284 - Range: 50,016
> 
> Mut > SnD > Mut > Rupture > Vendetta > Shadow Blades (*)> Standard Rotation
> Yields: 199,265 dps (error: 134dps)
> Distribution - Max: 226,455 min: 180,126 - Range: 46,329
> 
> ...


The profile is using the first opener, and I guess you are effectively using the second opener with the macro. I want to make it optimal, you shouldn't really have to use a macro at least on the opener. 

So, I will try doing a version with the second opener, and have SB/Vendetta used at the same time. Although the consensus seems to be you should use Vendetta first and then SB at the end of the GCD, that should be achievable.

----------


## azertyrogue

Could you put in some range checks for the cooldowns? Sometimes I may be out of range of the boss and it will pop Shadow Blades, which results in a DPS loss. I think Nerder's profile handled this pretty well, as Shadow Blades and Vendetta weren't ever used out of range.

----------


## Ginsplosion

Hey hey.

Right, made a 'temporary' and quick fix to aoe functions for Blinded's combat profile. I've literally started messing with lua today so it's probably untidy and i'm sure there's a better way to get it to do what I wanted. Kudos to Vitalic since it's basically his assass aoe code with an added line for CT at 5 CP's +.

I was going to make it flip on BF when holding left ctrl and removing on release but honestly not all that sure how to do that atm. Honestly, you don't even need this since you'll have BF up during heavy aoe regardless and there's built in code that stops Rupture under BF so you won't find 5 CP crimsons going to waste on ruptures providing you toggle it on for AOE.




> local CPs = GetComboPoints( "player", "target" )
> local Anti, _, AntiCharges = Buff_Check( 115189, "player" )
> local van = Buff_Check( 1856, "player" );
> 
> if (IsLeftControlKeyDown() or nv_multi) and CPs < 5 and (not Anti or AntiCharges < 5) and not van then
> CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(51723), nil )
> return true
> 
> elseif (IsLeftControlKeyDown() or nv_multi) and CPs == 5 then
> ...


I'm familiarizing myself with the code so if I work out how to get a BG check so that it refreshes CT each insight change (suppose AR will warrant this) then I'll post an update.

Basically you want to make a new ability, call it Combat: FoK or w/e and place it 3rd from bottom in the rotation order, so that it's just above RS / SS.

Vitalic if you know how to fix the code up for the combat shizzle I've mentioned above feel free, would be much appreciated but until then i'm just gonna **** about with things and see what I can come up with. Once CT is applied outside of AR you're probably not gonna get through your cycle that quickly so it may be best to have the finishers revert back to eviscerate until CT falls off or hits say Deep Insight. But I suppose there's only so much tweaking you can do without having some TimeToDie functioning to go side by side with this idea.

Thoughts?

P.S. Cooldowns not working for your assass profile (at least according to the dummies) or?

----------


## vitalic

My thoughts are, I have no idea what you are talking about, haven't touched Combat since the end of Wrath (good times ;_ :Wink:  hehe. I don't have any intention to look at Combat right now but that may change.

The cooldowns should work on the training dummy, just toggle them on with right shift.

Ok, here is a new version of Assassination that uses Vendetta/Shadow Blades together on the opener to take into account the 4pc, it even waits for the Vendetta GCD before using SB to make the most out of SB's reduced GCDs. I tweaked the burst phase slightly to be more aggressive on spamming abilities, should be a noticeable difference. Engineering Gloves is lined up with Shadow Blades. Envenom uptime during Vendetta should be as close to 100% as possible. Vanish logic is even better too.

Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar

Video of the new rotation for any observations/critique:







> Could you put in some range checks for the cooldowns? Sometimes I may be out of range of the boss and it will pop Shadow Blades, which results in a DPS loss. I think Nerder's profile handled this pretty well, as Shadow Blades and Vendetta weren't ever used out of range.


Sure, that will be the next thing on my list.

----------


## Ginsplosion

haha no worries.

I'll just try and fiddle with the combat stuff myself.

----------


## fddbzz

> Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar


for some reason the rotation just stop and autoattack after rupture is being cast

----------


## vitalic

> for some reason the rotation just stop and autoattack after rupture is being cast


Hm, give me a minute I will check. Might have forgot to upload the data file or something.

*Edit:* Fixed the problem Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar

Also added the stealth/range safety check to all cds.

I think it's almost finished, might be the odd edge-case or glitch to iron out, sometimes I suspect it Mutilates over a Blindside proc, I'm not sure if the other profiles have a way of preventing that as there is a slight delay on the proc registering.

----------


## fddbzz

> Hm, give me a minute I will check. Might have forgot to upload the data file or something.
> 
> *Edit:* Fixed the problem Blinded_Rogue_5.3_4pc.rar
> 
> Also added the stealth/range safety check to all cds.
> 
> I think it's almost finished, might be the odd edge-case or glitch to iron out, sometimes I suspect it Mutilates over a Blindside proc, I'm not sure if the other profiles have a way of preventing that as there is a slight delay on the proc registering.


thanks for quick fix. but now, when u turn on CD, the rotation stop and autoattack

----------


## vitalic

> thanks for quick fix. but now, when u turn on CD, the rotation stop and autoattack


Did you update the data file as well?

----------


## fddbzz

> Did you update the data file as well?


yup. i did, i just extract the whole data&profiles into pqr folder

----------


## vitalic

> yup. i did, i just extract the whole data&profiles into pqr folder


Not sure then, I just did a fresh install and it works in all modes. Try restarting wow/pqr etc. Maybe someone else can confirm

----------


## starl1te

Fantastic work vitalic. can't believe it took this long to get a proper rogue profile out in Panda. this final version looks great, doing a lot more dps than your first. as far as i can tell it's spamming abilities during SB like it should. Gloves SB and Vend lining up perfect.

Only thing is gloves wont work without auto-CD. I'm pretty sure any serious raider will always do CDs manually or start with auto and switch to manual later in fight. I changed :

if (nv_CDs == CD_On or (nv_CDs == CD_BossOnly and SpecialUnit())) and SafeToCastCD() and not PQR_SpellAvailable(121471)

to

if SafeToCastCD() and not PQR_SpellAvailable(121471) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(79140)

seems to work fine, you may want to consider it. if you really want to make sure gloves dont go off on trash you can put in another check. but really trash ---> boss pull will always be over 60 sec

----------


## vitalic

> Fantastic work vitalic. can't believe it took this long to get a proper rogue profile out in Panda. this final version looks great, doing a lot more dps than your first. as far as i can tell it's spamming abilities during SB like it should. Gloves SB and Vend lining up perfect.
> 
> Only thing is gloves wont work without auto-CD. I'm pretty sure any serious raider will always do CDs manually or start with auto and switch to manual later in fight. I changed :
> 
> if (nv_CDs == CD_On or (nv_CDs == CD_BossOnly and SpecialUnit())) and SafeToCastCD() and not PQR_SpellAvailable(121471)
> 
> to
> 
> if SafeToCastCD() and not PQR_SpellAvailable(121471) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(79140)
> ...


Good to hear. And yes thanks for the suggestions, the resulting rotation was actually simpler to implement and maintain. Achieving the 5.2/non T15 4pc optimal opener was kind of painful and therefore no surprise that no-one had implemented it so far. What I did for the SB phase is take into account the energy regen/GCD when deciding to Envenom so that hopefully during times of high regen like BL it should be more responsive in preventing energy capping. I will remove the CD check on gloves, fair point.

It's actually tricky to tell whether it's using abilities correctly during SB because everything happens so fast, I resorted to frapsing the opener and watching it over and over again in slow motion to ensure every GCD is correct.

The only thing that might be needed is a recast delay on Mutilate to prevent overwriting Dispatch procs which can occur under certain conditions.

*Edit:* Created a new thread http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html for my profile, post any stuff about it in there from now on.

----------


## Neyia

> for some reason the rotation just stop and autoattack after rupture is being cast


But wow is not in english !

----------


## Neyia

Edited because miss post

----------


## gortyepid

I'd pay someone to update the boomkin profile. Just saying <3

----------


## Gargamelus

Any updates for warrior fury 5.4 ?

Cheerz

----------


## jcslim

I'm having a look at this for my boomkin to add force of nature and natures vigil but need to find out how to modify the pqi-interface so it shows Force of nature so I can enable or disable it.

If anyone can point me to the right section on the forums to do this I'll have a go

I'm going to be trying to add a tick option same as the starfall one so that we can stop casting if needed

----------


## jcslim

I have now got a tick box into pqi just below starfall I'm just working on the coding for enabling and disabling it via the tick box. Once I have that foxed I'll post here so people can give it a go.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats awesome you're doing that, it seems like nobody on here is playing Boomkin any longer. I do it myself and are at 541ilvl.

+rep to you!

----------


## Nerder

So what's going on with boomkin? I've actually re did it a bit and had a PvP boomkin profile I was working on. But I've still yet to actually play the class

----------


## jcslim

I'm still working on the coding I'm going slowly as never coded before but I'm hoping to have something I can put up this weekend.

----------


## chric

> I'm still working on the coding I'm going slowly as never coded before but I'm hoping to have something I can put up this weekend.


Looking forward to it, and thanks for your efforts. We need a Boomkin profile  :Smile:

----------


## surfman

Nerder just wanted to say your solo boomy profile has been a Delight to use and I even use it now in 5.4 without any problems. If you decide to update it +rep for you man you rock.

----------


## Nerder

I can, just need to know what is required really. I only made that originally for my friend in 5.2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well for starters, adding support for all talents would be great since its optimal to change them on specific encounters.

Singletarget most people use HotW+FoN talents, good burst at start with trinketproccs metagem/nature's grace and all 3 treants together with Celestial Allignment then to follow up with using FoN on hastebuffs (nature's grace, legendary metagem-procc) or +intellect proccs from trinkets.

Multitarget people tend to use Incarnation paired with Dream of Cenarius-talent, which gives us 25% more damage while in eclipse, this is gained via using healing touch when at around 60 to a eclipse or in combination with nature's swiftness.

Most of the things above are taken from MMO-C's excellent moonkin guide, which also goes more in-depth on optimal rotation depending on talent-choices etc!

[Moonkin] Guide :: 5.4 Edition

----------


## Nerder

> Well for starters, adding support for all talents would be great since its optimal to change them on specific encounters.
> 
> Singletarget most people use HotW+FoN talents, good burst at start with trinketproccs metagem/nature's grace and all 3 treants together with Celestial Allignment then to follow up with using FoN on hastebuffs (nature's grace, legendary metagem-procc) or +intellect proccs from trinkets.
> 
> Multitarget people tend to use Incarnation paired with Dream of Cenarius-talent, which gives us 25% more damage while in eclipse, this is gained via using healing touch when at around 60 to a eclipse or in combination with nature's swiftness.
> 
> Most of the things above are taken from MMO-C's excellent moonkin guide, which also goes more in-depth on optimal rotation depending on talent-choices etc!
> 
> [Moonkin] Guide :: 5.4 Edition


Alright, I'll work with that. Just in the process of actually leveling my boomkin right now, haha

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay then you'll get to feel the rotation and different talents out first-hand yourself ^^ Take your time!

----------


## jcslim

I got part way today with making some changes to this profile myself unfortunately I broke the profile in the process so I'm back tracking to try and get it working again then I'll post what I can

----------


## Nerder

Ninja, I might need your expertise on this a bit. if you have a skype send me a pm with it so you can help me

----------


## jcslim

Hey if you two are going for this I'll stop trying to break (update) the profile but if you want anything I've tried to put in I can happily send it over to you pm me.

----------


## Nerder

> Hey if you two are going for this I'll stop trying to break (update) the profile but if you want anything I've tried to put in I can happily send it over to you pm me.


Yeah, I'm re working it also as seen from requests (and my friend irl) so if you want to help I don't mind

----------


## artics89

Hi, cant download this profile.
Play before with this profile well.

----------

